# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين قطر >  قانون العقوبات القطرى1

## هيثم الفقى

مادة (351 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من استولى بالقوة، أو بالتهديد على سند مثبت، أو منشىء لدين أو تصرف أو براءة، أو سند ذي قيمة أدبية، أو أوراق تثبت وجود حالة قانونية أو إجتماعية، أو أكره أحداً بالقوة، أو بالتهديد على إمضاء ورقة مما تقدم أو ختمها أو بصمها. 

مادة (352 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من حمل آخر على تسليم نقود أو أشياء أخرى عن طريق اتهامه، هو أو أي شخص آخر يهمه أمره بارتكاب جريمة، أو عن طريق التهديد بهذا الإتهام. وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، إذا كانت الجريمة موضوع الإتهام أو التهديد به عقوبتها الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، أو كانت جريمة من الجرائم الوقاعة على العرض. ويستوي في تطبيق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين أن يكون من اتهم بالجريمة أو هدد بالإتهام بها قد ارتبكها فعلاً أو لم يكن قد ارتكبها. 

مادة ( 353 ) يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة. 

الفصل الثانى الإحتيال 
مادة (354 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من توصل إلى الاستيلاء لنفسه، أو لغيره، على مال منقول، أو سند مثبت أو مخالصة، أو إلى إلغاء هذا السند أو إتلافه أو تعديله، وذلك باستعمال طرق احتيالية، أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة، متى كان من شأن ذلك خداع المجني عليه. 

مادة (355 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من تصرف في مال منقول، أو عقار يعلم أنه غير مملوك له وليس له الحق في التصرف فيه، أو كان قد سبق له التصرف فيه أو التعاقد عليه. 

مادة ( 356 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من استغل هوى شخص قاصر أو حاجته أو عدم خبرته وحصل منه، إضراراً بمصلحته أو بمصلحة غيره، على مال منقول أو سند مثبت لدين أو مخالصة، أو إلى إلغاء هذا السند أو إتلافه أو تعديله. ويعتبر في حكم القاصر، من حكم باستمرار الوصاية عليه، رغم بلوغه سن الرشد والمجنون، والمعتوه. وتكون االعقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة ولياً، أو وصياً، أو قيماً، على المجني عليه أو كان مكلفاً بأي صفة برعاية مصالحه أو كان من ذوي السلطة عليه، سواء كان ذلك بمقضتى قانون أو بمقتضى حكم أو اتفاق. 

مادة ( 357 ) بعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ثلاثة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من ارتكب بسوء نية أحد الأفعال التالية: 1- أعطى شيكاً لا يقابله رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب، أو كان الرصيد أقل من قيمة الشيك. 2- سحب بعد إعطاء الشيك كل المقابل أو بعضه، بحيث لا يفي الباقي بقيمته. 3- أمر المسحوب عليه الشيك بعدم صرفه. 4- تعمد تحرير الشيك أو التوقيع عليه بصورة تمنع صرفه. 5- ظهر لغيره أو سلمه شيكاً مستحق الدفع لحامله، وهو يعلم أنه ليس له مقابل يفي بكامل قيمته أو أنه غير قابل للصرف. وفي جميع الأحوال، للمحكمة أن تقضي، بناءً على طلب ذوي الشأن، بإلزام المحكوم عليه في الجريمة، بدفع قيمة الشيك والمصروفات التي تحملها المستفيد. وتتبع في تنفيذ هذا الحكم الإجراءات المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية. فإذا رأت المحكمة أن الفصل في ذلك الطلب يستلزم إجراء تحقيق خاص يترتب عليه تأخير الفصل في الدعوى الجنائية، جاز لها أن تحكم في الدعوى الجنائية وحدها، وتؤجل النظر في الطلب المذكور إلى جلسة أخرى، أو تحيله إلى المحكمة المدنية المختصة للفصل فيه. 

مادة ( 358 ) يعاقب المسحوب عليه بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة ألف ريال، إذا قرر بسوء نية عدم وجود رصيد قائم وقابل للسحب، أو بوجود مقابل أقل من الرصيد الموجود لديه. 

مادة ( 359 ) للمجنى عليه ولوكيله الخاص في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 357 ) من هذا القانون، أن يطلب من النيابة العامة أو المحكمة، بحسب الأحوال، في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى، إثبات صلحه مع المتهم، ويترتب على الصلح إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية. وتأمر النيابة العامة بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة، إذا تم الصلح أثناء تنفيذها ولو بعد صيرورة الحكم باتاً. 

مادة ( 360 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من حصل باستعمال طرق احتيالية على جواز سفر أو ترخيص، أو أي شهادة تصدر عن جهة رسمية، لنفسه أو لغيره، ما كان ليحصل عليها بغير هذا الطريق. 

مادة ( 361 ) يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة. 

الفصل الثالث خيانة الأمانة 
مادة ( 362 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من اختلس أو استعمل أو بدد مبالغ أو سندات أو أي مال منقول آخر إضراراً بأصحاب الحق فيه أو بواضعي اليد عليه، متى كان قد سلم إليه بناءً على عقد وديعة أو إيجار أو عارية استعمال أو رهن، أو وكالة. 

مادة ( 363 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من استولى بنية التملك على مال وقع في حيازته خطأ مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 364 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، كل من اختلس منقولاً مملوكاً له، مرهوناً ضماناً لدين أو على آخر. 

مادة ( 365 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، المالك المعين حارساً على المنقول المحجوز عليه قضائياً، أو إدارياً إذا اختلس شيئاً منه. 

مادة ( 366 ) يعاقب على الشروع في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة. 

الفصل الرابع إخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جريمه 
مادة ( 367 ) من حاز أو أخفى أشياء متحصلة من جريمة مع علمه بذلك، ودون أن يكون قد اشترك في ارتكابها، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يعلم أنها تحصلت منها. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا كان الجاني لا يعلم أن الأشياء تحصلت من جريمة، ولكنه حصل عليها في ظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بعدم مشروعية مصدرها. 

مادة ( 368 ) يعفى الجاني، في حكم المادة السابقة من العقوبة، إذا بادر إلى إبلاغ السلطات المختصة بالجريمة التي تحصلت الأشياء منها، وبمرتكبيها، قبل الكشف عنها. فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة، جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقوبة، متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط أي من الجناة. 

مادة ( 369 ) لا تجوز محاكمة كل من يرتكب أياً من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أو الفصول الثلاثة السابقة، إضراراً بزوجه أو أصوله أو فروعه، إلا بناءً على شكوى المجني عليه. وللمجني عليه أن يتنازل عن شكواه بذلك في أي حالة كانت عليها الدعوى. كما له أن يوقف تنفيذ الحجم النهائي على الجاني في أي وقت يشاء. 


*الفصل الخامس:جرائم الحاسب الآلى*

مادة ( 370 ) يقصد بنظام المعالجة الآلية للبيانات، كل مجموعة من واحدة أو أكثر من وحدات المعالجة، سواء تمثلت في ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي، أو برامجه، أو وحدات الإدخال أو الإخراج أو الإتصال التي تساهم في تحقيق نتيجة معينة. 

مادة ( 371 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من توصل بطريق التحايل إلى نظام المعالجة الآلية للبيانات المحفوظة في جهاز حاسب آلي، أو ضبط داخله، أو في أي جزء منه، بدون وجه حق. 

مادة (372) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف ريال، كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، إذا نتج عن ذلك محو أو تعديل في المعلومات الموجودة داخل النظام، أو إتلافه، أو تعطيل تشغيله. 

مادة (373) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف ريال، كل من أدخل عمداً، سواء بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر، بيانات في نظام المعالجة الآلية الخاص بشخص أو بجهة ما، أو دمر أو عدل البيانات التي يحتويها أو طريقة معالجتها أو نقلها. 

مادة (374) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من أتلف أو خرب عمداً وحدات الإدخال أو الإخراج أو شاشة حاسب آلي مملوك للغير أو الآلات أو الأدوات المكونة له. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل شخص يتسبب عمداً في تعطيل شيء مما سبق أو جعله غير صالح للاستعمال. 

مادة (375) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من استخدم، بدون وجه حق، أدوات أو آلات حاسب آلي مملوك للغير. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، إذا وقعت هذه الجريمة من موظف عام أو من شخص من العاملين داخل الجهة أو المكان الموجود به الحاسب الآلي. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، إذا توصل الجاني إلى هذا الاستخدام أو الإتصال الإلكتروني عن طريق التحايل بنظام حاسب آلي لإحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في البندين ( 1 )، ( 2 ) من المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا تم الإتصال بالحاسب الآلي أو بالمعلومات المحفوظة فيه عن طريق اقتحام المكان الموجود به الحاسب. 

مادة ( 376 ) يقصد بفيروس الحاسب الآلي، ذلك البرنامج الذي يتم تسجيله، أو زرعه على الأقراص، أو الإسطوانات الخاصة بالحاسب، ويظل خاملاً لفترة محددة ثم ينشط فجأة في توقيت معين ليباشر تأثيره على جهاز الحاسب الآلي، أو برامجه، أو البيانات المخزنة فيه. 

مادة ( 377 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من سجل، أو زرع عمداً فيروساً على الأقراص، أو الإسطوانات الخاصة بحاسب آلي مملوك للغير، بقصد تدمير برامجه، أو بياناته المسجلة، أو المخزنة في داخله. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، إذا ترتب على استخدام الفيروس بطء تشغيل نظام الحاسب الآلي عن معدله الطبيعي. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، إذا ترتب على استخدام الفيروس تدمير البرامج، أو الباينات المسجلة أو المخزنة في داخل الحاسب الآلي. 

مادة ( 378 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من غير في الحقيقة أو عدل في االمعلومات، أو البيانات، أو البرامج المخزنة في جهاز حاسب آلي مملوك للغير، أو محا بعضها عن طريق استخدام الفيروس، أو أي طريق آخر غير مشروع. 

مادة ( 379 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من استخدم حاسباً آلياً في طريق التلاعب سواء عن طريق إدخال معلومات، أو بيانات زائفة أو غير حقيقية، أو عن طريق العبث بالبرامج. 

مادة ( 380 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل شخص ارتكب تزويراً في المستندات المعالجة آلياً، أياً كان شكلها، ترتب عليه الإضرار بالغير، أو استعمل هذه المستندات المزروة مع علمه بذلك. ويعد تزويراً كل تغيير في برامج الحاسب الآلي، أو البرامج المسجلة على ذاكرته، للحصول على نتائج غير صحيحة. 

مادة ( 381 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من استولى، بغير حق، على أموال البنوك، أو العملاء لديها، عن طريق استخدام بطاقات الدفع الممغنطة التي يصدرها البنك، سواء كانت خاصة به، أو بعميل آخر. 

مادة (382) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، كل من: أ- حاز أو استخدم آلات صنع بطاقات الدفع الآلي دون تصريح من الجهات المختصة. ب- حاز أو أحرز بطاقة دفع آلي مزورة، أو مسروقة مع علمه بذلك. ج- حاز أو أحرز بطاقات دفع آلي معدة للإصدار دون تصريح بذلك من البنك. د- حاز بغير تصريح من البنك آلات ومعدات طباعة بطاقات الدفع الآلي. ه- حاز أدوات مصرفية يدوية أو آلية مما يستخدم في إتمام التعامل ببطاقات الفع الآلي دون تصريح بذلك. 

مادة (383) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، كل من: أ- زور بطاقة دفع آلي. ب- استعمل بطاقة دفع آلي مزورة، أو مسروقة مع علمه بذلك. ج- قبل بطاقات دفع آلي غير سارية، أو مزورة، أو مسروقة، مع علمه بذلك. د- صنع المعدات، أو الآلات المستخدمة في صناعة بطاقات الدفع الآلي بدون ترخيص. 

مادة (384) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل موظف بأحد البنوك أو المؤسسات المالية، أو مكاتب الصرافة أو غير ذلك من الجهات الخاصة، بتلقي الأموال، أفشى أسرار المتعاملين معها، أو حصل عليها بدون مسوغ لإصدار بطاقات دفع آلي مزورة. 

مادة ( 385 ) تضاعف العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 371 ) ، ( 372 ) ، ( 373 ) ، ( 374 ) ، ( 377 ) ، ( 378 ) ، 379 ) ، ( 380 ) من هذا الفصل، إذا ارتكبت الأفعال المجرمة على جهاز حاسب آلي مملوك لإحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في البندين ( 1 ) ، ( 2 ) من المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 386 ) في جميع الأحوال، يحكم برد المبالغ المستولى عليها، وكذلك مصادرة كافة الآلات المضبوطة والمستخدمة في ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل. 

مادة ( 387 ) يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة. 


*الفصل السادس:التعدى على حقوق الملكية الفكرية*

مادة ( 388 ) مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها هذا القانون، أو أى قانون آخر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تعدى على حق من حقوق الملكية الفكرية للغير، يحميها القانون، أو اتفاقية دولية انضمت إليها قطر. ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء التي انتجت تعدياً على الحق المذكور. 

الفصل السابع إتلاف المال ونقل الحدود 
مادة ( 389 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من هدم أو أتلف أو خرب، عمداً، مالاً ثابتاً أو منقولاً مملوكاً لغيره، أو جعله غير صالح للاستعمال في الغرض المخصص له، أو أنقص قيمته أو فائدته، أو عطله بأي طريقة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا وقعت الجريمة من ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر. 

مادة ( 390 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قطع أو أتلف أشجاراً مغروسة في الشوارع، أو المنتزهات، أو الأسواق أو الميادين العامة. ويحكم على الجاني بغرامة تعادل ضعف قيمة الأشجار التي قطعها أو أتلفها. 

مادة ( 391 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من: 1- قطع أو أتلف شجرةً مملوكة للغير أو طعمة فيها أو قشرها بكيفية تميتها. 2- أتلف زرعاً قائماً، أو أي نبات، أو حقلاً مبذوراً مملوكاً للغير أو بث فيه مواد ضارة. 

مادة ( 392 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أتلف أو نقل أو أزال سياجاً أو علامة معدة لضبط المساحات أو لتسوية الأراضي، أو لتعيين الحدود، أو للفصل بين الأملاك. 

الفصل الثامن الجرائم الواقعة على الحيوان 
مادة ( 393 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من: 1- قتل عمداً وبدون مقتض، دابة من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل أو ماشية مملوكة للغير، أو أضر بها جسمياً. 2- استخدم إحدى طرق الإبادة الجماعية للثروات المائية الحية في مورد ماء، أو في أحواض، بواسطة السموم، أو المتفجرات، أو المواد الكيماوية، أو الطرق الكهربائية، أو غير ذلك. 

مادة ( 394 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قتل عمداً وبدون مقتض، مجموعة من النحل، أو أي حيوان داجن أو مستأنس مملوك لغيره، من غير ما نص عليه في المادة السابقة. 

مادة ( 395 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهرين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من: 1- ضرب بقسوة أو عذب حيواناً من الحيوانات المستأنسة، أو الداجنة، أو المتوحشة المأسورة. 2- أرهق حيواناً بركوبه، أو سوقه، أو تحميله بأكثر مما يطيق. 3- إشتط في استخدام حيوان غير صالح للعمل بسبب سنه، أو مرضه، أو جروحه، أو لعاهة فيه، أو أهمل في رعايته إهمالاً يؤدي إلى إلحاق الأذي به. وللمحكمة فضلاً عن العقوبة المقررة في هذه المادة، أن تأمر بوضع الحيوان الذي وقع عليه الجرم تحت الرعاية في إحد الأماكن المخصصة للرفق بالحيوان، كما لها أن تحكم بإلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع المبلغ الذي تراه مناسباً للمحافظة على الحيوان وعلاجه. وإذا كان الحيوان يعاني من مرض أو أذى عضال لا يرجى شفاؤه، فللمحكمة أن تأمر بإعدامه. 


*الكتاب الرابع:جرائم المخالفات*

مادة ( 396 ) مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر، يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال، كل من: 1- ألقى في الطريق بغير احتياط أشياء من شأنها جرح المارة، أو تلويثهم، إذا سقطت عليهم. 2- أهمل في تنظيف أو إصلاح الأفران أو المعامل التي تستعمل فيها النار. 3- كان مكلفاً بالتحفظ على مجنون في حالة هياج فأطلقه، أو كان بحفظ أو رعاية حيوان من الحيوانات المؤذية أو المفترسة فأفتله. 4- حث حيواناً في حيازته على مهاجمة المارة، أو اللحاق بهم، أو لم يتخذ الاحتياط الكافي لمنع حدوث أي خطر أو ضرر يمكن أن يصدر عنه. 5- ألهب بغير إذن ألعاباً نارية، أو نحوها، في الأماكن التي يمكن أن ينشأ عن إلهابها فيها إتلاف أو أخطار. 
مادة ( 397 ) مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر، يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسمائة ريال، كل من: 1- رمى أحجاراً أو أشياء صلبة أخرى، أو قاذورات، على أشخاص أو عربات أو سيارات أو بيوت أو مبان أو بساتين أو حظائر مملوكة للغير 2- أهمل التنبيه نهاراً وليلاً، أمام الحفر، أو غيرها من الأشغال المأذون له بإجرائها. 3- قطع الخضرة النابتة في الأماكن المخصصة للمنفعة العامة، أو نزع منها الأتربة أو الأحجار أو أي مواد أخرى، ولم يكن مأذوناً في ذلك. 4- أتلف أو نزع أو نقل العلامات الموضوعة على الشوارع أو الأبنية. 5- أطفأ المصابيح المعدة لإنارة الطريق أو نزعها او أتلفها أو نقلها. 6- تسبب بإهماله في إتلاف شيء من منقولات الغير. 7- تسبب بإهماله أو عدم مراعاته اللوائح في موت أو جرح حيوان أو دابة مملوكة للغير. 8- زحم الطريق العام بلا ضرورة، أو بلا إذن من السلطة المختصة. 9- أحدث بلا داع ضوضاء أو لغطاً أو ضجيجاً، مما يكدر راحة العامة، أو من يسكنون، أو يشغلون مكاناً مجاوراً. 10- دخل أرضاً مزروعة أو مهيأة للزرع أو مر فيها بمفرده، أو بحيواناته، أو تركها تمر فيها أو ترعى فيها بغير حق. 11- أهمل في تنظيف المسارح ودور السينما وغيرها من المحال العامة. 
مادة ( 398 ) يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة ريال، كل من تبول في مكان عام، أو اغتسل على مرأى من المارة، أو ظهر في مكان عام أو مباح للعامة، بوضع مناف للحياء العام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 301 ) سبق الإصرار هو التصميم على ارتكاب الفعل قبل تنفيذه بوقت كاف، يتاح فيه للفاعل التروي في هدوء. والترصد هو انتظار الفاعل لضحيته في مكان يعتقد ملاءمته لتنفيذ جريمته. ويعد كل من سبق الإصرار والترصد متوفراً، ولو كان تنفيذ الفعل معلقاً على شرط، أو وقع الفعل على غير الشخص المقصود. 

مادة ( 302 ) يعاقب بالإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، كل من قتل نفساً عمداً في غير الحالات المبينة في المادة ( 300 ) من هذا القانون. ويعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، إذا عفا ولي الدم أو قبل الدية. 

مادة ( 303 ) تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، المرأة التي قتلت عمداً طفلها الذي حملته سفاحاً، عقب ولادته مباشرة، اتقاءً للعار. 

مادة ( 304 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من شرع في الإنتحار، بأن أتى فعلاً من الأفعال التي تؤدي إلى الوفاة عادة. 

مادة ( 305 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من حرض شخصاً أو ساعده بأي وسيلة على الإنتحار، إذا تم الإنتحار بناء على ذلك. فإذا كان المنتحر لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة، أو كان ناقص الإرادة أو الإدراك، عوقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات. وإذا كان المنتحر فاقد الإدراك، عوقب الجاني بعقوبة القتل العمد، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، إذا عفا ولي الدم أو قبل الدية. 

مادة (306) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من اعتدى عمداً على سلامة جسم غيره بأي وسيلة ولم يقصد من ذلك قتله، ولكن الإعتداء أفضى إلى موته. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا سبق ذلك إصرار أو ترصد. وفي جميع الأحوال، يعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، إذا عفا ولي الدم، أو قبل الدية. 

مادة (307) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من أحدث بغيره عمداً عاهة مستديمة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا سبق ذلك إصرار أو ترصد. وتعد عاهة مستديمة كل إصابة أدت إلى قطع أو إنفصال عضو أو بتر جزء منه أو فقد منفعته أو نقصها، أو تعطيل وظيفة إحدى الحواس تعطيلاً كلياً، أو جزئياً بصورة دائمة. وفي جميع الأحوال، يعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، إذا عفى المجني عليه أو وليه أو قبل الأرش. 

مادة ( 308 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من اعتدى عمداً على جسم غيره بأي وسيلة، وأفضى الاعتداء إلى مرضه، أو عجزه عن أعماله الشخصية مدة تزيد على عشرين يوماً. وتكون الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا كان الفعل صادراً عن سبق إصرار أو ترصد، أو من أكثر من شخص. 

مادة ( 309 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من اعتدى عمداً على جسم غيره بأي وسيلة، ولم يبلغ الاعتداء درجة الجسامة المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين. 

مادة ( 310 ) يعاقب بإحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 307 )،( 308 )،( 309 ) من هذا القانون، بحسب جسامة ما نشأ عن الجريمة، كل من أعطى غيره عمداً أدوية أو مستحضرات أو أي مادة غير قاتلة، فنشاً عنها مرض أو عجز عن أعماله الشخصية. 

مادة ( 311 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في موت شخص بأن كان ذلك ناشئاً عن إهماله أو رعونته أو عدم احتزاره أو عدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح. وفي جميع الأحوال، يعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، إذا عفا ولي الدم أو قبل الدية. 

مادة ( 312 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في المساس بسلامة شخص، بأن كان ذلك ناشئاً عن إهماله أو رعونته أو عدم احتزاره، أو وعدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا نشأ عن الجريمة عاهة مستديمة. وفي جميع الأحوال، يعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهرين، إذا عفا المجني عليه أو وليه أو قبل الأرش. 

( 313 ) تضاعف العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين، بحسب الأحوال، إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول مهنته أو وظيفته أو حرفته، أو كان تحت تأثير سكر أو مخدر، أو إذا نشأ عن الفعل وفاة أو إصابة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص، أو امتنع عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك. 

مادة ( 314 ) إذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، أثناء الحرب، على الجرحى ولو كانوا من الأعداء، فيعاقب مرتكبها، بنفس العقوبات المقررة لما يرتكب من هذه الجرائم مع سبق الإصرار أو الترصد. 

الفصل الثانى الإجهاض 
مادة ( 315 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات كل من اعتدى عمداً، بضرب أو نحوه، على امرأة حبلى، مع علمه بذلك، وأفضى الاعتداء إلى إجهاضها. 

مادة ( 316 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من أجهض عمداً امرأة حبلى، بإعطائها أدوية، أو باستعمال وسائل مؤدية إلى ذلك. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا وقعت الجريمة بغير رضا المرأة، أو إذا كان من قام بالإجهاض طبيباً، أو جراحاً، أو صيدلياً، أو قابله، أو من العاملين بإحدى المهن المعاونة لمهنة الطب أو الصيدلة. 

مادة ( 317 ) تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، المرأة التي رضيت، بدون عذر طبي، تناول أدوية، أو استعمال وسائل مؤدية للإجهاض، وأدى ذلك إلى إجهاضها. 


*الباب الثانى:الجرائم الماسة بحرية الإنسان وحرمته*

الفصل الأول الخطف والقبض والسخرة 
مادة ( 318 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من خطف شخصاً أو قبض عليه أو حجزه أو حرمه من حريته بأي وسيلة كانت على خلاف القانون. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة في الأحوال الآتية: 1- إذا وقع الفعل من شخص ارتدى، بدون وجه حق، زياً أو حمل علامة مميزه لموظف عام، أو اتصف بصفة كاذبة، أو أبرز أمراً مزوراً بالقبض أو بالحبس، مدعياً صدوره من سلطة مختصة. 2- إذا ارتكب الفعل بطريق الحيلة أو صحبه استعمال القوة أو التهديد بالقتل، أو بالتعذيب البدني أو النفسي. 3- إذا وقع الفعل من شخصين فأكثر، أو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحاً. 4- إذا زادت مدة الخطف أو القبض أو الحجز أو الحرمان من الحرية على خمسة عشر يوماً. 5- إذا كان الغرض من الفعل الحصول على مقابل مادي، أو الاعتداء على عرض المجني عليه أو حمله على ممارسة البغاء، أو الانتقام منه أو من غيره أو إلحاق أذى به، أو حمله على ارتكاب جريمة. 6- إذا وقع الفعل على موظف عام، أو من في حكمه، أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته أو عمله. 7- إذا كان المجني عليه أنثى، أو وحدثاً، أو مجنوناً، أو معتهواً، أو فاقد الإدراك. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، إذا أفضى الفعل إلى وفاة المجني عليه. 

مادة ( 319 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، بحسب الأحوال، كل من أخفى شخصاً مخطوفاً مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 320 ) يجوز إعفاء الخاطف من العقاب إذا تقدم مختاراً إلى السلطات المختصة، قبل اكتشافها مكان وجود المخطوف، وأرشد عن هذا المكان وعرف بأي من الجناة الآخرين، إن وجد، وترتب على ذلك إنقاذ المخطوف دون أذى. ولا يسري هذا الإعفاء إذا اقترن أو ارتبط الخطف بأي جناية أخرى. 

مادة ( 321 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من أدخل في دولة قطر أو أخرج منها إنساناً بقصد التصرف فيه كرقيق، وكل من اشترى أو باع أو عرض للبيع أو أهدى إنساناً أو تصرف فيه على أي وجه، على اعتبار أنه رقيق. 

مادة ( 322 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من سخر أو أكره إنساناً على العمل، سواء بأجر أو بغير أجر. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا كان المجني عليه لم يبلغ السادسة عشر من عمره. 

الفصل الثانى إنتهاك حرمة المساكن وملك الغير 
مادة ( 323 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من دخل مكاناً مسكوناً أو معداً للسكنى أو أحد ملحقاته، أو محلاً معداً لحفظ المال، وكان ذلك بدون رضا حائزه وفي غير الأحوال التي يرخص فيها القانون ذلك. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا كان القصد من الدخول الاعتداء على الحيازة بالقوة، أو بقصد ارتكاب جريمة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشروات، إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلاً بواسطة كسر أو تسور أو تسلق، أو كان الجاني حاملاً سلاحاً، أو ارتكب من شخصين فأكثر، أو من شخص انتحل صفة كاذبة، أو ادعى قيامه بخدمة عامة. 

مادة ( 324 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من دخل عقاراً بوجه قانوني وبقي فيه، بعد انتفاء الغرض الذي دخل من أجله، خلافاً لإرادة من له الحق في إخراجه. 

الفصل الثالث التهديد 
مادة ( 325 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من هدد غيره بإلحاق الضرر بنفسه أو سمعته أو ماله، أو بنفس أو سمعة أو مال شخص يهمه أمره، سواء كان التهديد كتابياً أو شفوياً أو عن طريق أفعال توحي بالعزم على الاعتداء على النفس أو السمعة أو المال، قاصداً بذلك حمل المجني عليه على القيام بعمل أو الامتناع عنه. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا كان التهدبد بالقتل. 

الفصل الرابع القذف والسب وإفشاء الأسرار 
مادة ( 326 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قذف غيره علناً، بأن أسند إليه واقعة توجب عقابه قانوناً أو تمس شرفه أو كرامته، أو تعرضه لبغض الناس أو احتقارهم. 

مادة ( 327 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين الف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من ارتكب قذفاً في حق موظف عام، أو من كان في حكمه، بسبب الوظيفة أو العمل، أو إذا كان القذف ماساً بالعرض أو خادشاً لسمعة العائلات. 

مادة ( 328 ) لا جريمة في الحالات الآتية: 1- إذا أثبت الجاني صحة الواقعة، متى كان إسنادها موجهاً إلى موظف عام أو من في حكمه، وكانت الواقعة متصلة بالوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة. 2- إبلاغ الجهات القضائية أو الإدارية، بحسن نية، بأمر يستوجب مسئولية فاعله. 3- دفاع الخصوم، الشفوي أو الكتابي، أمام المحاكم أو سلطات التحقيق، من قذف أو سب، في حدود ما يستلزمه حق الدفاع. 

مادة ( 329 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من سب غيره علناً، بأن وجه إليه الفاظاً تمس شرفه أو كرامته. 

مادة ( 330 ) تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقع القذف أو السب في مواجهة المجني عليه من غير علانية، أو بطريق الهاتف أو في كتاب خاص بعث به إليه أو أبلغه ذلك بطريقة أخرى غير علنية. 

مادة ( 331 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أخباراً، أو صوراً، أو تعليقات، تتصل بأسرار الحياة الخاصة أو العائلية للأفراد، ولو كانت صحيحة. 

مادة ( 332 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من علم بحكم مهنته أو حرفته أو وظيفته بسر فأفشاه في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً، أو استعمله لمنفعته الخاصة، أو لمنفعة شخص آخر، وذلك ما لم يأذن صاحب الشأن بإفشاء السر أو إستعماله. 

مادة ( 333 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للأفراد، بغير رضائهم في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً، وذلك بارتكاب أحد الأفعال الآتية: 1- فض رسالة أو برقية خاصة موجهة لغيره من الأفراد. 2- استرق السمع في مكالمة هاتفية. 3- سجل أو نقل محادثات جرت في مكان خاص، عن طريق جهاز أياً كان نوعه. 4- التقط أو نقل صوراً لفرد أو أفراد في مكان خاص، عن طريق جهاز أياً كان نوعه. 


*الباب الثالث:الجرائم الواقعة على المال*

الفصل الأول السرقة مادة ( 334 ) يعد سارقاً كل من اختلس مالاً أو منقولاً لغيره بنية تملكه. 

مادة ( 335 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة اجتمعت فيها الظروف التالية: 1- أن تقع ليلاً. 2- أن تقع من شخصين فأكثر. 3- أن يكون أحد الجناة حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأً. 4- أن ترتكب في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى أو في أحد ملحقاته، وأن يكون دخول الجاني بواسطة تسور جدار، أو كسر باب أو نحوه، او باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو بواسطة التزيي بزي أحد رجال الشرطة أو الموظفين العامين، أو إبراز أمر مزور مدعى صدوره من السلطات المختصة، أو بالتواطؤ مع أحد الساكنين في المكان، أو باستعمال أي وسلية أخرى غير مشروعة. 5- أن تقع السرقة بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح. 

مادة ( 336 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة في الطريق العام، أو في إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية، إذا وقعت السرقة في إحدى الحالات التالية: 1- من شخصين فأكثر وكان أحدهم على الأقل حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأً. 2- من شخصين فأكثر بطريق الإكراه. 3- ليلاً من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحاً أو بطريق الإكراه، أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح. 

مادة ( 337 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة في إحدى الحالات التالية: 1- بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح. 2- ليلاً من شخصين فأكثر، وكان أحدهم حاملاً سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأً. 3- ليلاً في محل مسكون من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأً. 

مادة ( 338 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة، على أسلحة القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو ذخيرتها. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا توفر في الجريمة ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 336 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 339 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة، على المهمات أو الأدوات المعدة للإستعمال في مرافق الاتصالات السلكية أو اللاسلكية، أو توليد أو توصيل التيار الكهربائي، أو المياه أو الصرف الصحي التي تنشئها أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة،إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا توفر فيها ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 336 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 340 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة، في إحدى الحالتين التاليتين: 1- إذا وقعت ليلاً. 2- إذا وقعت من شخص يحمل سلاحاً ظاهراً أو مخبأً. 

مادة ( 341 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل مستخدم ارتكب جريمة سرقة، على مال يخص مخدومه. 

مادة ( 342 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة أثناء الحروب أو الكوارث العامة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا توفر في الجريمة ظرف من الظرفين المشددين المنصوص عليهما في المادة ( 337 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 343 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة، في إحدى الحالات التالية: 1- في مكان معد للعبادة. 2- في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى أو في أحد ملحقاته. 3- في أحدى وسائل النقل أو في ميناء بحري أو جوي. 4- في مكان مسور بطريق الكسر من الخارج، أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة، أو صحيحة بغير موافقة صاحبها. 5- بانتحال صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو بادعاء أنه قائم بوظيفة عامة. 6- من شخصين فأكثر. 7- من المشتغلين بنقل الأشياء، أو أحد أتباعهم، إذا سلمت إليهم الأشياء المذكورة لنقلها. 8- أثناء الحرب على الجرحى ولو كانوا من الأعداء. 

مادة ( 344 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة لم يتوفر فيها ظرف من الظروف المبينة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل. 

مادة ( 345 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من استولى، بغير حق، على قوى كهربائية، أو أي طاقة أخرى ذات قيمة اقتصادية. 

مادة (346 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من اختلس، بأي صورة، الخدمة الهاتفية أو أي خدمة أخرى من خدمات الاتصالات السلكية أو اللاسلكية، أو قام بغير حق باستغلال أو باستعمل أو بتحويل أو بتفريغ أي خدمة من هذه الخدمات، أو أي تيار أو خلافه مما يستعمل لتوصيل أو لنقل هذه الخدمات. 

مادة (347 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من استولى، بغير حق وبدون نية التملك، على أي وسيلة نقل مملوكة لغيره. 

مادة ( 348 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، كل من قلد مفاتيح أو غير فيها أو صنع آلة ما توقع استعمالها في ارتكاب جريمة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، إذا كان الجاني محترفاً صنع هذه الأشياء. 

مادة ( 349 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تناول طعاماً أو شراباً في محل معد لذلك ولو كان مقيماً فيه، وكذلك كل من شغل غرفة أو أكثر في فندق أو نحوه، أو استأجر وسيلة نقل معدة للإيجار، أو حصل على وقود لوسيلة نقل، مع علمه أنه يستحيل عليه دفع الثمن أو الأجرة، أو امتنع بغير مبرر عن دفع ما استحق عليه من ذلك، أو فر دون الوفاء به. 

مادة ( 350 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من عثر على مال ضائع ولم يرده إلى صاحبه أو لم يسلمه إلى مقر الشرطة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ عثوره عليه واحتبسه بنية تملكه، سواء توفرت لديه هذه النية وقت العثور عليه أو بعده.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 251 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في إحداث جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، إذا نشأ عن ذلك موت شخص. 

مادة ( 252 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من ارتكب عمداً من شأنه نشر مرض معد أو وباء. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا نشأ عن الفعل موت شخص. 

مادة ( 253 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في نشر مرض معد أو وباء. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، إذا نشأ عن الفعل موت شخص. 

مادة ( 254 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أفسد أو لوث عمداً بئر ماء، أو ماء في مستودع عام، أو أي مورد ماء آخر، أو قلل صلاحيته للاستعمال . وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقع الفعل نتيجة خطأ، أو إهمال، أو عدم مراعاة القوانين واللوائح. 

مادة (255 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائتي ألف ريال، كل من لوث عمداً المياه الداخلية أو الإقليمية أو المنطقة الاقتصادية الخالصة لدولة قطر بتفريغ أو تسريب، المواد الكيميائية، أو البترولية، أو زيوت السفن، أو فضلات المعامل، أو المختبرات، أو مجاري المياه القذرة، أو أي مواد أخرى تؤدي إلى التلوث، سواء من سفينة، أو مكان على اليابسة أو جهاز معد لحفظ المواد السالف بيانها أو نقلها من مكان إلى آخر على السفينة أو اليابسة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسين ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقع الفعل نتيجة خطأ، أو إهمال، أو عدم مراعاة القوانين واللوائح. وفي جميع الأحوال، يحكم فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة في الفقرتين السابقتين، بغرامة تعادل قيمة الضرر. 


*الباب السابع:الجرائم الإجتماعية*

الفصل الأول الجرائم المتعلقة بالأديان والتعدى على حرمة الموتى مادة ( 256 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال الآتية: 1- التطاول على الذات الإلهية أو الطعن فيها باللفظ أو الكتابة أو الرسم أو الإيماء أو بأي وسيلة أخرى. 2- الإساءة إلى القرآن الكريم أو تحريفه، أو تدنيسه. 3- الإساءة إلى الدين الإسلامي أو إحدى شعائره. 4- سب أحد الأديان السماوية المصونة، وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. 5- التطاول على أحد الأنبياء باللفظ، أو الكتابة، أو الرسم، أو الإيماء، أو بأي طريقة أخرى. 6- تخريب أو تكسير أو إتلاف أو تدنيس مبان، أو شيء من محتوياتها، إذا كانت معدة لإقامة شعائر دينية لأحد الأديان السماوية المصونة وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. 

مادة ( 257 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار جمعية أو هيئة منظمة أو فرعاً لإحداها، تهدف إلى مناهضة أو تجريح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي، أو ما علم منه بالضرورة، أو إلى الدعوة إلى غير هذا الدين أو تدعو إلى مذهب أو فكر ينطوي على شيء مما تقدم، أو إلى تحبيذ ذلك أو الترويج له. 

مادة ( 258 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من انضم إلى إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، أو اشترك فيها أو أعانها بأي طريقة مع علمه بأغراضها. 

مادة ( 259 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من ناهض أو أثار الشك في أحد الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي، أو ما علم منه بالضرورة، أو نال من هذا الدين، أو دعا إلى غيره، أو إلى مذهب أو فكر ينطوي على شيء مما تقدم، أو حبذ ذلك أو روج له. 

مادة ( 260 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من دعا إلى عقد اجتماع بغرض مناهضة أو تجريح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي، أو ما علم منه بالضرورة، أو إلى الدعوة إلى غير هذا الدين. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من شارك في الإعداد لهذا الإجتماع أو اشترك فيه مع علمه بالغرض منه. 

مادة ( 261 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أحرز أو وحاز محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات، أو أي شيء آخر، يتضمن تحبيذاً أو ترويجاً لشيء مما نص عليه في المادتين ( 256 ) ، ( 259 ) من هذا القانون، بقصد توزيعها أو إطلاع الغير عليها. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من أحرز أو حاز، أي وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو الإذاعة تكون معدة لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة نداءات أو أناشيد أو دعاية لمذهب أو جمعية، أو هيئة، أو منظمة، ترمي إلى غرض من الأغراض المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 262 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من حصل أو تسلم أموالاً بطريق غير مباشر من شخص أو هيئة، داخل الدولة أو خارجها متى كان ذلك بقصد ارتكاب فعل من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 260 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 263 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أنتج، أو صنع، أو باع، أو عرض للبيع أو التداول، أو أحرز، أو حاز منتجات، أو بضائع أو مطبوعات، أو أشرطة تحمل رسوماً، أو شعارات، أو كلمات أو رموزاً، أو أي إشارات، أو أي شيء آخر، يسيء إلى الدين الإسلامي أو الأديان السماوية المصونة وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، أو أعلن عنها. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من استخدم إسطوانات، أو برامج الحاسب الآلي أو شرائطه الممغنطة في الإساءة إلى الدين الإسلامي، أو الأديان السماوية المصونة، وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. 

مادة ( 264 ) يعفى من العقوبة، كل من بادر من الجناة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل، بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة عن الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة، جاز للمحكمة إعفاء الجاني من العقاب، متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط أي من الجناة. 

مادة ( 265 ) يحكم في جميع الأحوال، فضلاً عن العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 257 ) من هذا القانون، كما يحكم بإغلاق أمكنتها، ولا يصرح بفتحها إلا إذا أعدت لغرض مشروع، بعد موافقة النيابة العامة. وتحكم المحكمة في جميع الأحوال المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة، بمصادرة النقود، والأمتعة، وغيرها، مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو أعد لاستعامله فيها، أو يكون موجوداً في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع هذه الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 257 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 266 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من انتهك أو دنس حرمة ميت، أو رفات آدمي، أو انتهك أو دنس حرمة مكان معد لدفن الموتى، أو لحفظ رفاتهم أو لإقامة مراسم جنازة، أو سبب إزعاجاً لأشخاص اجتمعوا بقصد مراسم الجنازة. 

مادة ( 267 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من جاهر في مكان عام بتناول الأطعمة أو المشروبات أو غير ذلك من المواد المفطرة في نهار رمضان. 

الفصل الثانى تعريض الأطفال للخطر مادة ( 268 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أبعد طفلاً حديث الولادة عمن له سلطة شرعية عليه، أو أخفاه أو بدله بآخر أو نسبه زوراً إلى غير والديه. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا ثبت أن الطفل ولد ميتاً. 

مادة ( 269 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من عرض للخطر شخصاً لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره، أو شخصاً عاجزاً عن حماية نفسه بسبب حالته الصحية، أو النفسية، أو العقلية. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، إو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقعت الجريمة بترك هذا الشخص في مكان خال من الناس أو وقعت ممن هو مكلف بحفظه، أو برعايته. 

الفصل الثالث جرائم السكر والقمار والتسول 
مادة ( 270 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تعاطى الخمر، أو المسكرات. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من وجد في حالة سكر بالطريق العام، وكل من أقلق الراحة بسبب سكره. 

مادة ( 271 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قدم إلى شخص لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره خمراً، أو شراباً مسكراً، أو حرضه على تعاطيه. 

مادة ( 272 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من استورد، أو صدر، أو صنع، أو استخرج، أو حضر خمراً، أو شراباً مسكراً. 

مادة (273 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من باع أو اشترى، أو سلم، أو تسلم، أو نقل أو حاز أو أحرز خمراً، أو شراباً مسكراً، أو تعامل أو توسط في التعامل فيهما، بأي وجه بقصد الإتجار أو الترويج. 

مادة ( 274 ) تعد من ألعاب القمار كل لعبة يكون احتمال الكسب والخسارة فيها متوقفاً على الحظ، لا على عوامل يمكن تعيينها والسيطرة عليها، ويتفق فيها كل طرف على أن يؤدي في حالة الخسارة إلى الطرف الذي يحقق الكسب مبلغاً من المال أو أي منفعة أخرى يتم الإتفاق عليها. 

مادة ( 275 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلالة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من لعب أي لعبة من ألعاب القمار. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على ستة آلاف ريال، إو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقعت الجريمة في مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور أو في محل أو منزل أعد للعب القمار. 

مادة ( 276 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، و بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من هيأ أو أعد أو فتح أو أدار، مكاناً للعب القمار، وكذلك كل من نظم أي لعبة من ألعاب القمار في مكان عام، أو مفتوح للجمهور، أو في أي محل أو منزل أعد لهذا الغرض. 

مادة ( 277 ) يحكم في جميع الأحوال، في جرائم السكر والقمار المبينة في هذا الفصل، بمصادرة المواد والنقود والأدوات المتحصلة، أو المستعملة في الجريمة، كما يحكم بإغلاق المحل أو المكان الذي ارتكبت الجريمة فيه، ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع، بعد موافقة النيابة العامة. 

مادة ( 278 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، كل من يتسول في الطرقات، أو الأماكن العامة، أو يقود حدثاً للتسول، أو يشجعه على ذلك. ويجوز بدلاً من الحكم بالعقوبة المتقدمة، الحكم بإيداع المتسول إحدى المؤسسات الإصلاحية التي تخصص لذلك. 

الفصل الرابع الزنا والجرائم الواقعة على العرض مادة ( 279 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، أو الحبس المؤبد، كل من واقع أنثى بغير رضاها، سواء بالإكراه أو بالتهديد، أو بالحيلة. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليها، أو من المتولين تربيتها أو رعايتها، أو ممن لهم سلطة عليها، أو كان خادماً عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم. 

مادة (280) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من واقع أنثى بغير إكراه، أو تهديد، أو حيلة، مع علمه بأنها مجنونة، أو معتوهة، أو لم تبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمرها. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة. 

مادة (281) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من واقع أنثى بغير إكراه، أو تهديد، أو حيلة، وكانت قد أتمت السادسة عشرة من عمرها. وتعاقب بذات العقوبة الأنثى التي قبلت على نفسها ذلك. وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد، أوالذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (282) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من واقع أنثى بغير إكراه، أو تهديد، أو حيلة، وكانت قد أتمت السادسة عشرة من عمرها، متى كانت محرمة عليه على سبيل التأقيت، أو التأبيد، مع علمه بذلك. وتعاقب بذات العقوبة الأنثى التي قبلت على أن يواقعها محرم عليها، مع علمها بذلك. ويحكم بالحبس المؤبد، أو الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (283) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من واقع ذكراً بغير رضاه سواء بالإكراه، أو بالتهديد، أو بالحيلة. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (284) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من واقع ذكراً بغير إكراه، أوتهديد، أو حيلة، مع علمه بأنه مجنون أو معتوه أو لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (285) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات ، كل من واقع ذكراً بغير إكراه، أوتهديد، أو حيلة، وكان قد أتم السادسة عشرة من عمره. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة الذكر الذي يقبل ذلك على نفسه. وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (286) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة ، كل من هتك عرض إنسان بغير رضاه، سواء بالإكراه، أو بالتهديد أو بالحيلة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (287) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة ، كل من هتك عرض إنسان بغير إكراه، أو تهديد أو حيلة، مع علمه بأنه مجنون أو معتوه، أو لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره، أو معدوم الإرادة لأي سبب آخر، أو أنه لا يعرف طبيعة الفعل الذي يتعرض له، أو أنه يعتقد مشروعيته. وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة (288) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات ، كل من هتك عرض إنسان بغير إكراه، أو تهديد أو حيلة، وكان قد أتم السادسة عشر من عمره. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة من قبل ذلك على نفسه. وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، إذا كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 289 ) يفترض على الجاني بسن المجني عليه في المواد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل. 

الفصل الخامس الفعل الفاضح المخل بالحياء مادة ( 290 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أبدى إشارة، أو جهر بأغان أو أقوال فاحشة، أو أتى فعلاً فاضحاً، مخلاً بالحياء بأي طريقة في مكان عام، أو في مكان يستطيع فيه رؤيته من كان في مكان عام. 

مادة ( 291 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قصد، خدش حياء أنثى، بأن تفوه بأي كلمة، أو صدر عنه أي صوت أو إيماء أو عرض أي شيء، قاصداً أن تصل الكلمة أو الصوت إلى سمع تلك الأنثى أو يقع بصرها على الإيماء أو الشيء الذي يعرضه. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من تطفل على أنثى في خلوتها. 

مادة ( 292 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من صنع أو استورد أو صدر أو حاز أو أحرز أز نقل بقصد الاستغلال أو التوزيع أو العرض كتاباً أو مطبوعاً أو كتابات أخرى أو رسوماً أو صوراً أو أفلاماً أو رموزاً أو غير ذلك من الأشياء، المخلة بالحياء أو الآداب العامة. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من أعلن عن شيء من ذلك، أو عرضه على الجمهور أو باعه أو أجره أو عرضه للبيع أو للإيجار ولو في غير علانية، وكل من وزعه أو سلمه للتوزيع بأي وسيلة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته سنتان والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا كان من شأن ذلك استغلال طفل لا يزيد عمره على ستة عشر عاماً. 

مادة ( 293 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب في مضايقة أو إزعاج الآخرين أو تلفظ بعبارات منافية للآداب أو الأخلاق عن طريق استعمال أجهزة الاتصال السلكية أو اللاسلكية أو الوسائط الإلكترونية أو أي وسيلة أخرى. 

الفصل السادس التحريض على الفسق والفجور والبغاء مادة ( 294 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من وجد في مكان عام يحرض على الفسق أو الفجور أو البغاء، بالقول أو الإشارة أو أي وسيلة أخرى. 

مادة ( 295 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من: 1- أعد أو أدار بيتاً للبغاء، أو عاون بأي طريقة في إعداده أو إدارته. 2- كان مالكاً لمنزل أو محل، أو مسئولاً عن إدارته، فأجره وهو يعلم أنه سيستعمل للبغاء. 

مادة ( 296 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من: 1- قاد أنثى لممارسة البغاء 2- حرض أنثى أو استدرجها أو أغواها أو أغراها، بأي وسيلة، على ارتكاب البغاء أو الإقامة أو التردد على بيت للبغاء بقصد ممارسة البغاء فيه سواء داخل البلاد أو خارجها. 3- قاد أو حرض أو أغرى بأي وسيلة لارتكاب فعل اللوط أو الفجور. 4- حرض أو أغرى بأي وسيلة ذكراً أو أنثى لاتيان أفعال منافية للآداب أو غير مشروعة. 5- جلب أو عرض أو سلم أو قبل ذكراً أو أنثى بغرض الاستغلال الجنسي. 

مادة ( 297 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة ، كل من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة عن طرق الإكراه، أو التهديد، أو الحيلة، على من وقعت عليه الجريمة، أو كان المجني عليه لم يبلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره، أو كان الجاني ممن نص عليهم في المادة ( 279 ) من هذا القانون. ويفترض علم الجاني بسن المجني عليه. 

مادة ( 298 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات ، كل من اتخذ من ممارسة البغاء أو اللوط حرفة أو وسيلة للتعيش. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من استغل بأي وسيلة بغاء شخص آخر أو فجوره. 

مادة ( 299 ) يحكم، في جميع الأحوال، فضلاً عن العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، في جرائم البغاء المبينة في هذا الفصل، بإغلاق المحل، أو المكان الذي اتكبت فيه الجريمة، ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع، بعد موافقة النيابة العامة. 
*الكتاب الثالث:الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص والأموال*

*الباب الأول:الجرائم الماسة بحياة الإنسان وسلامته*

الفصل الأول جرائم القتل والإنتحار والإعتداء على سلامة الجسم 
مادة ( 300 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من قتل نفساً عمداً في إحدى الحالات التالية: 1- إذا كان القتل مع سبق الإصرار والترصد. 2- إذا وقع القتل باستعمال مادة سامة أو متفجرة. 3- إذا وقع القتل على أحد اصول الجاني. 4- إذا وقع القتل على موظف عام، أو من في حكمه، أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته أو عمله. 5- إذا كان القتل مقترناً أو مرتبطاً بجناية أو جنحة أخرى. وتستبدل بعوقبة الإعدام، عقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا عفا ولي الدم، أو قبل الدية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السابع التأثير فى القضاء والإساءة إلى سمعتهم مادة ( 201) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أخل، بإحدى طرق العلانية، بالاحترام الواجب لقاض أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة، في شأن أي دعوى أو بمناسبتها. 

مادة ( 202) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من حاول بسوء قصد عن طريق الأمر، أو الطلب، أو التهديد، أو الرجاء، أو التوصية، حمل موظف ذي اختصاص قضائي على اتخاذ إجراءات مخالفة للقانون، أو على الامتناع عن اتخاذ إجراءات يوجب القانون اتخاذها. 

مادة ( 203) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية: 1- أخبار في شأن تحقيق قائم في جريمة، أو وثيقة من وثائق هذا التحقيق، إذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد حظرت إذاعة شيء منه. 2- أخبار مقترنة بأسماء، أو صور ذوي الشأن في التحقيقات، أو الإجراءات في دعاوى الزوجية، أو النسب، أو الطلاق، أو التفريق، أو النفقة، أو الحضانة، أو الزنا، أو القذف، أو إفشاء الأسرار. 3- أسماء أو صور المتهمين الأحداث. 4- أسماء أو صور المجني عليهم في جرائم الإعتداء على العرض. 5- مداولات المحاكم. 6- أخبار في شأن الدعوى التي قررت المحاكم نظرها في جلسة سرية، أو منعت نشرها. 7- أسماء أو صور المحكوم عليهم مع وقف تنفيذ العقوبة. 
*الباب الخامس:الجرائم المتعلقة بالثقة العامة*

الفصل الأول تزوير المحررات وإستعمالها 
مادة ( 204 ) تزوير المحرر هو تغيير الحقيقة فيه تغييراً من شأنه إحداث ضرر، وبنية استعماله كمحرر صحيح. ويعد من طرق التزوير: 1- التغيير فيما تضمنه المحرر من كتابة، أو أرقام، أو علامات، أو صور. 2- وضع إمضاء أو ختم مزور، أو تغيير إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة صحيحة أو صورة فوتوغرافية. 3- الحصول بطريق المباغتة، أو الغش على إمضاء، أو ختم أو بصمة لشخص على محرر دون علمه بمحتوياته، أو دون رضا صحيح به. 4- اصطناع محرر، أو تقليده، ونسبته إلى الغير. 5- ملء ورقة ممضاه، أو مختومة، أو مبصومة على بياض، على خلاف ما اتفق عليه مع صاحب الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة. 6- انتحال الشخصية أو استبدالها في محرر أعد لإثباتها. 7- تغيير الحقيقة في محرر حال تحريره فيما أعد لإثباته. 

مادة ( 205 ) المحرر الرسمي هو الذي يختص موظف عام بمقتضى وظيفته بتحريره، أو بالتدخل في تحريره على أي صورة أو إعطائه الصفة الرسمية. 

مادة ( 206 ) يعاقب على التزوير في محرر رسمي بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا وقع ذلك التزوير من موظف عام أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة. ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات على التزوير في محرر غير رسمي. 

مادة ( 207 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل طبيب، أو قابلة، أصدر شهادة، أو بياناً مزوراً، في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو غير ذلك مما يتصل بمهنته. 

مادة ( 208) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قرر أمام السلطة المختصة في إجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة، أو الوراثة أقوالاً غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المطلوب إثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها، أو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة، وذلك متى صدرت وثيقة ضبط الوفاة أو الوراثة على أساس هذه الأقوال. 

مادة ( 209) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أعطى بياناً كاذباً عن محل إقامته، وكذلك من انتحل اسماً غير اسمه ولو كان وهمياً أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية، أو سلطات التحقيق. 

مادة ( 210 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة التزوير، بحسب الأحوال، كل من استعمل محرراً مزوراً مع علمه بتزويره. ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، كل من استعمل محرراً صحيحاً باسم شخص غيره، أو انتفع به بغير حق. 

الفصل الثاني تزوير وتقليد الأختام والعلامات والطوابع مادة ( 211) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من قلد أو زور بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره ختم الدولة، أو ختم أو إمضاء رئيس الدولة، أو أحد أختام أو طوابع الإيرادات أو علامات إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون، أو ختم أو إمضاء أو علامة أحد موظفيها، أو الدمغات الحكومية للذهب أو الفضة أو غيرها من المعادن الثمينة، بقصد اسستعماله في الغرض المعد له. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من استعمل شيئاً مما تقدم، أو أدخله في البلاد مع علمه بتقليده أو تزويره. 

مادة ( 212 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من استعمل، بغير حق ، ختم الدولة أو ختم رئيس الدولة أو أحد أختام أو طوابع الإيرادات أو علامات إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون، أو ختم أحد موظفيها. 

مادة ( 213 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من راتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين إذا كانت الأختام أو طوابع الإيرادات أو العلامات أو الدمغات خاصة بأحد الأفراد، أو بأحد الأشخاص المعنوية الخاصة. 

مادة ( 214 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أزال الكلمات أو العبارات أو العلامات الموضوعة على طابع إيرادات استعمل من قبل، بقصد إعادة استعماله. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من استعمل في التداول طابع إيرادات سبق استعماله مع علمه بذلك. 


مادة ( 215 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قلد أو زور اللوحات المعدنية أو العلامات الأخرى التي تصدر، تنفيذاً للقوانين أو اللوائح، عن الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من استعمل شيئاً من ذلك مع علمه بتقليده أو بتزويره، وكذلك كل من استعمل لوحة أو علامة صحيحة، مما نص عليها في الففرة السابقة، لا حق له في استعمالها. 

مادة ( 216 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من صنع أو زرع أو عرض للبيع مطبوعات أو نماذج، أياً كانت طريقة صنعها، تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة العلامات أو الطوابع الخاصة بالبريد، أو المواصلات السلكية أو اللاسلكية الوطنية، أو التي تصدر في إحدى البلاد الداخلة في اتحاد البريد الدولي. 

مادة ( 217 ) يحكم، فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل، بمصادرة الأختام والطوابع والعلامات المقلدة أو المزورة، وجميع الآلات والأدوات والمواد التي استعملت أو التي من شأنها أن تستعمل في تقليد أو تزوير الأختام أو الطوابع أو العلامات. 

الفصل الثالث تقليد وتزوير وتزييف العملة والسندات المالية الحكومية مادة ( 218 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف ريال ولا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من قلد أو زور أو زيف، بأي كيفية كانت، سنداً مالياً حكومياً، أو عملة ورقية أو معدنية متداولة قانوناً في الدولة، أو في أي دولة أخرى. ويعتبر تزييفاً في العملة المعدنية إنقاص شيء من معدنها، أو طلائها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة أخرى أكبر منها قيمة. 

مادة ( 219 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، كل من أدخل إلى البلاد أو أخرج منها عملة أو سنداً مما ينص عليه في تلك المادة، متى كانت العملة أو السند مقلداً أو مزوراً أو مزيفاً، وكذلك كل من روج شيئاً من ذلك أو تعامل فيه أو حازه يقصد الترويج أو التعامل، مع علمه بالتقليد أو التزوير أو التزييف. 

مادة ( 220 ) تكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد، إذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين، هبوط سعر العملة الوطنية أو السندات الحكومية. 

مادة ( 221 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من روج عملة ورقية أو معدنية بطل العمل بها أو أعادها إلى التعامل مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 222 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قبل، بحسن نية، عملة ورقية أو معدنية أو سنداً مالياً حكومياً مقلداً أو مزيفاً، ثم تعامل في شيء من ذلك بعد علمه بالتقليد أو التزوير أو التزييف. 

مادة ( 223) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من امتنع عن قبول العملة الوطنية بالقيمة المحددة لها قانوناً. 

مادة ( 224) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من صنع أو باع أو تصرف في آلات أو أدوات، أو أشياء غير ذلك، مما خصص لتقليد أو تزوير أو تزييف شيء مما نص عليه المادة ( 218 ) من هذا القانون، أو حصل عليه بقصد استعماله لهذا الغرض. ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من حاز تلك الآلات أو الأدوات أو الأشياء مع علمه بما خصصت من أجله. 

مادة ( 225 ) يحكم، في جميع الأحوال، في الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل، بمصادرة العملات أو السندات المقلدة أو المزورة أو المزيفة، وكذلك الآلات والأشياء المخصصة لذلك. 

مادة ( 226 ) يعفى من العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل، كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة قبل استعمال العملة أو السند المقلد أو المزور أو المزيف، وقبل الكشف عن الجريمة. فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقاب متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط أي من الجناة. 

الفصل الرابع غش وحدات الوزن والقياس والكيل مادة ( 227 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من صنع أو باع أو تصرف في إحدى وحدات الوزن أو القياس أو الكيل مزيفة أو غير صحيحة، مع علمه باحتمال استعمالها كأنها صحيحة. 

مادة ( 228 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من استعمل بقصد الغش أي ميزان، أو وحدة للوزن، أو القياس الطولي، أو الكيل غير صحيحة أو تخالف الوحدة الحقيقية. 

مادة ( 229 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من حاز إحدى وحدات الوزن، أو القياس، أو الكيل مزيفة أو غير صحيحة، مع علمه بذلك وبنية استعمالها. 

مادة ( 230 ) يحكم، في جميع الأحوال، في الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل، بمصادرة الموازين أو وحدات الوزن، أو القياس، أو الكيل، موضوع الجريمة. 


*الباب السادس:الجرائم ذات الخطر العام*

الفصل الأول الحريق مادة ( 231 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من أضرم النار عمداً في مال مملوك للغير. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، إذا كان من شأن ذلك تعريض حياة الناس أو أموالهم للخطر. 

مادة ( 232 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من أضرم النار عمداً في مال مملوك له وكان من شأن ذلك تعريض حياة الناس أو أموالهم للخطر. 

مادة ( 233 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، ولا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من أضرم النار عمداً في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكن، أو لحفظ الأموال، أو في سفينة، أو في بئر بترول، أو في الآلات أو الأجهزة المعدة لإنتاج البترول أو تكريره أو نقله، أو في مستودع للبترول، أو في مورد من موارد الثروة العامة. 

مادة ( 234 ) يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، بحسب الأموال، كل من أضرم النار عمداً في أشياء لتوصيلها للشيء المراد حرقه، بدلاً من وضعها فيه مباشرة. 

مادة ( 235 ) تكون العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، إذا ترتب على إضرام النار المنصوص عليه في المواد السابقة، موت شخص. 

مادة ( 236 ) مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في إضرام النار في شيء مملوك لغيره. 

الفصل الثاني الإعتداء على المرافق العامة مادة ( 237 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من خرب أو أتلف أو أضر عمداً بالآلات أو الأنابيب أو الأجهزة الخاصة بمرافق المياه، أو الكهرباء، أو الغاز، أو البترول، أو البرق، أو الهاتف، أو اللاسلكي، أو الإرسال التليفزيوني، أو غيرها من المرافق العامة، إذا كان من شأن ذلك تعطيل المرفق، أو جعله غير صالح، أو قلل صلاحيته للاستعمال. 

مادة ( 238 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من هدم أو خرب أو أتلف أو أضر عمداً المنشآت الصحية الثابتة، أو الوحدات الصحية المتنقلة أو المواد أو الآلات أو الأدوات الموجودة فيها، إذا كان من شأن ذلك تعطيلها، أو جعلها غير صالحة، أو قلل صلاحيتها للاستعمال. 

مادة (239 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من خرب أو عطل عمداً أي مشروع للمصارف، أو المجاري العامة، أو المطارات، أو الطرق، أو الجسور العامة. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من خرب أو عطل عمداً أي علامة من العلامات المثبتة بالمطارات أو الموانىء العامة أو غير مكانها أو جعلها غير صالحة أو قلل صلاحيتها للاستعمال. 

مادة (240 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من خرب أو عطل عمداً مصباحاً، أو فناراً، أو عوامة، أو غير ذلك من الأشياء المستعملة لأغراض الملاحة، أو غير مكانها، أو جعلها غير صالحة، أو قلل صلاحيتها للاستعمال. 

مادة (241 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من خرب أو عطل عمداً جهازاً، أو آلة، أو غيرها من الأشياء المعدة للإسعاف، أو لإطفاء الحريق، أو لإنقاذ الغرقى، أو لتوقي غير ذلك من الحوادث، وكذلك كل من غير المكان المخصص لهذه الأشياء، أو جعلها غير صالحة، أو قلل صلاحيتها للاستعمال. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من كان مسئولاً، بحكم القانون أو اللوائح، عن الاعتناء بالأشياء المبينة في الفقرة السابقة، فأغفل تركيبها وفقاً للأصول، أو لم يبقها دائماً صالحة للاستعمال. 

مادة ( 242 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من أتى عمداً فعلاً من شأنه أن يجعل أي طريق عام، أو جسر، غير صالح أو أقل سلامة للسير. 

مادة ( 243 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في إحداث جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل. 

الفصل الثالث الإعتداء على وسائل النقل والمواصلات ( مادة ( 244 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته خمس عشرة سنة، كل من أغرق عمداً وسيلة من وسائل النقل البحري، أو أتلفها على أي نحو. فإذا ترتب على ذلك وفاة شخص، كانت العقوبة الإعدام. 

مادة ( 245 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من اعتدى على سفينة أو طائرة، بقصد الاستيلاء عليها، أو على بعض البضائع التي تحملها، أو إيذاء أي شخص فيها، أو تحويل مسارها بغير مقتض. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا نجم عن الفعل وفاة شخص. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات إذا أعاد الجاني، من تلقاء نفسه، السفينة أو الطائرة بعد الإستيلاء عليها إلى قائدها الشرعي أو إلى من له الحق في حيازتها قانوناً، ولم يكن قد ترتب على فعله الإضرار بها أو بالبضائع التي تحملها، أو إيذاء أي من الأشخاص الموجودين عليها. 

مادة ( 246 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل من عرض عمداً للخطر، بأي طريقة كانت، سلامة الملاحة الجوية أو البحرية أو سلامة سفينة أو طائرة أو أي وسيلة من وسائل النقل العام. 

مادة ( 247 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من عطل عمداً سير وسيلة من وسائل المواصلات العامة البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية. 

مادة ( 248 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من عرض للخطر عمداً سلامة وسيلة من وسائل النقل الخاص بأي طريقة من الطرق. 

مادة ( 249 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تسبب بخطئه في حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل المواصلات العامة البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية، من شأنه تعطيل سيرها، أو تعريض الأشخاص الذين فيها للخطر. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، إذا نجم عن الأفعال المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة والمادة السابقة موت شخص. 

الفصل الرابع الجرائم المتعلقة بالصحة العامة مادة ( 250 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من عرض عمداً حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضعه مواد أو جراثيم أو أشياء أخرى، من شأنها أن يتسبب عنها الموت أو الضرر الجسيم بالصحة العامة، في ماء بئر أو ماء في مستودع عام أو أي مورد ماء آخر. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا نشأ عن ذلك موت شخص.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 151 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل موظف عام تسبب بخطئه في إلحاق ضرر جسيم بأموال أو مصالح الجهة التي يعمل بها أو بأموال الغير أو مصالحه المعهود بها إلى تلك الجهة، وكان ذلك ناشئاً عن إهمال في أداء وظيفته، أو إخلال بواجباتها، أو إساءة استعمال السلطة. 

مادة ( 152 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام أخل بطريق الغش، أو بأي وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة، بحرية أو سلامة المناقصات أو المزايدات المتعلقة بالدولة، أو بإحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 153 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام عهد إليه بالماحظة على مصلحة الجهة التي يعمل بها في صفقة أو قضية، فأضر عمداً بهذه المصلحة، ليحصل على منفعة لنفسه، أو لغيره. 

مادة ( 154 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام له شأن في إعداد، أو إدارة، أو تنفيذ المقاولات أو التوريدات أو الأشغال أو التعهدات المتعلقة بإحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون، حصل أو شرع في الحصول لنفسه، أو لغيره، بالذات أو بالواسطة، بأي كيفية غير مشورعة، على ربح أو منفعة أو عمولة من عمل من الأعمال المذكورة. 

مادة ( 155 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من ارتكب عمداً غشاً في تنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو توريد، أو أشغال عامة أو غيرها من العقود أو التعهدات التي ارتبط بها مع إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز خمسة عشر سنة، إذا ترتب على الجريمة ضرر جسيم، أو إذا كان العقد متعلقاً بمتطلبات الدفاع والأمن متى كان الجاني عالماً بهذا الغرض. ويعاقب بأي من هاتين العقوبتين، بحسب الأحوال، المتعاقدون من الباطن، والوكلاء، والوسطاء، إذا كان الغش راجعاً إلى فعلهم. 

مادة ( 156 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام له شأن في تحصيل الغرامات، أو الرسوم، أو الضرائب، أو نحوها، طلب أو أخذ ما ليس مستحقاً، أو ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 157 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام له شأن في استخدام العمال في أشغال تتعلق بوظيفته، احتجز لنفسه كل أو بعض ما يستحقونه من أجور ونحوها، أو استخدم عمالاً سخرة وأخذ أجورهم لنفسه، أو قيد في دفاتر الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون، أسماء أشخاص وهميين، أو حقيقيين، لم يقوموا بأي عمل من الأشغال المذكورة واستولى على أجورهم لنفسه أو أعطاها لهؤلاء الأشخاص، مع حسابها على تلك الجهات. 

مادة ( 158 ) يحكم على الجاني، فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل، بالعزل من الوظيفة العامة، والرد، بغرامة مساوية لقيمة المال موضوع الجريمة أو المتحصل منها. 

الفصل الثالث إستغلال الوظيفة وإساءة إستعمال السلطة مادة ( 159 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل موظف عام استعمل التعذيب، أو القوة، أو التهدبد مع متهم، أو شاهد، أو خبير، أو أمر بذلك لحمله على الإعتراف بجريمة، أو إلى الإدلاء بأقوال، أو معلومات بشأنها، أو لكتمان أمر من هذه الأمور. وإذا ترتب على فعل الموظف إصابة المجني عليه، عوقب الجاني بالحبس عشر سنوات. وإذا ترتب على هذا الفعل وفاة المجني عليه، عوقب الجاني بالإعدام، أو الحبس المؤبد. 

مادة ( 160 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام استعمل سلطة وظيفته للإضرار بأحد الأفراد، أو لجلب منفعة غير مشروعة له أو للغير. 

مادة ( 161 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام استعمل القسوة مع أي شخص اثناء تأدية وظيفته، أو أوجب عليه عملاً في غير الحالات التي يجيز فيها القانون ذلك. 

مادة ( 162 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام دخل، اعتماداً على وظيفته، منزل أحد الأشخاص، أو أحد ملحقاته، بغير رضا صاحب الشأن، أو حمل غيره على الدخول وذلك في غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل موظف عام أجرى تفتيش شخص، أو منزل، أو محل، بغير رضا صاحب الشأن، أو حمل غيره على التفتيش في غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون. 

مادة ( 163 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل موظف عام قبض على شخص أو حبسه أو حجزه في غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون، أو أمر بعقاب محكوم عليه بعقوبة أشد من المحكوم بها عليه قانوناً، أو بعقوبة لم يحكم بها عليه. 

مادة ( 164 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام خالف ما يأمر به القانون قاصداً بذلك تحقيق غرض مما يلى: 1- حماية أي شخص من توقيع أو تنفيذ عقوبة واجبة التنفيذ، أو تخفيفها، أو تأخير تنفيذها. 2- حماية أي مال من المصادرة، أو الحجز، أو من أي قيد يقرره القانون على هذا المال، أو تأخير مصادرته، أو الحجز عليه، أو فرض، أو تنفيذ أي قيد عليه. 

مادة ( 165 ) يجوز الحكم على الجاني، فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل، بالعزل من الوظيفة العامة. 

الفصل الرابع إهانة الموظفين العاميين والإعتداء عليهم و تهديدهم مادة ( 166 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أهان بالقول، أو الإشارة، أو التهديد، موظفاً عاماً أثناء تأدية وظيفته، أو بسبب تأديته لها. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، والغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا وقعت الإهانة على محكمة، أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي، أو على أحد أعضائها، أثناء انعقاد الجلسة. 

مادة ( 167 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال, كل من تعدى على موظف عام، أو مكلف بخدمة عامة، أو قاومه بالقوة أو بالعنف، وذلك أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته، أو خدمته. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل على ستة أشهر، إذا حصل التعدي أو المقاومة ضرب وذلك دون الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد يرتبها القانون على أي عمل يقترن بالاعتداء أو القوة. 

مادة ( 168 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من استعمل القوة، أو العنف، أو التهديد، مع موظف عام ليحمله بغير حق على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته، أو على الامتناع عنه، ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده. فإذا بلغ الجاني مقصده، تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز عشر سنوات. 

مادة ( 169) يعتبر ظرفاً مشدداً في ارتكاب الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل: 1- إذا ارتكب الجريمة مع سبق الإصرار. 2- إذا ارتكب الجريمة أكثر من شخص. 3- إذا ارتكب الجريمة شخص يحمل سلاحاً ظاهراً. وتضاعف العقوبة عند توفر أحد هذه الظروف المشددة. 

الفصل الخامس انتحال الوظيفة مادة ( 170 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من ادعى أنه موظف عام وقام، بهذه الصفة الكاذبة، بعمل يدخل في اختصاص الموظف الذي انتحل صفته، أو دخل مكاناً محظوراً على غير هذا الموظف الدخول فيه، أو شرع ذلك. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل موظف عزل أو فصل أو أوقف عن عمله، وعلم بذلك على وجه رسمي، ثم باشر عملاً من أعمال وظيفته. 

مادة ( 171 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من اتخذ لنفسه بغير حق زياً، أو علامة تتميز بها فئة من الموظفين العامين، أو إرتدى زياً، أو علامة خاصة برتبة أعلى من رتبته، أو حمل وساماً، أو نوطاً أو نيشاناً، أو إشارة لوظيفة، أو انتحل لقباً من الألقاب العلمية، أو الجامعية، أو صفة نيابية عامة. ويسري هذا الحكم إذا كان الزي، أو الوسام، أو غيرهما مما ذكر، لدولة أجنبية. 


*الباب الرابع:الجرائم المتعلقة بسير العدالة*

الفصل الأول شهادة الزور مادة ( 172 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من كلف من إحدى الجهات القضائية، أو سلطات التحقيق، وحلف اليمين، ثم أدلى بأقوال كاذبة وهو يعلم عدم صحتها، أو أنكر الحقيقة، أو كتم كل أو بعض ما يعرفه. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من كلف من إحدى الجهات القضائية، أو سلطات التحقيق، بعمل من أعمال الخبرة، أو الترجمة فغير الحقيقة عمداً بأي طريقة كانت. 

مادة ( 173 ) يعاقب كل من شهد زوراً بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، إذا ترتب على شهادة الزور الحكم بالحبس. فإذا ترتب على شهادة الزور الحكم بالإعدام، ونفذت العقوبة، عوقب من شهد زوراً بالإعدام. 

مادة ( 174 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من طلب أو أخذ أو قبل عطية أو وعداً بشيء لأداء شهادة زور. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من أعطى أو وعد أو توسط في ذلك. 

مادة ( 175 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من أكره أو أغرى شاهداً بأي وسيلة على أن يشهد زوراً، أو على الامتناع عن أداء الشهادة، ولو لم يبلغ مقصده. 

مادة ( 176 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من ألزم الخصوم في مادة مدنية بحلف اليمين، أو ردت عليه، فحلفها كذباً. ويعفى الجاني من العقوبة، إذا رجع إلى الحق بعد أدائه اليمين الكاذبة، وقبل صدور حكم في موضوع الدعوى التي أديت اليمين فيها. 

مادة ( 177 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل طبيب، أو قابلة، من غير المنصوص عليهم في المادة ( 3 ) من هذا القانون، طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره، عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعداً بشىء من ذلك، نظير أدائه الشهادة زوراً في شأن، حمل، أو ولادة، أو مرض، أو عاهة، أو وفاة، أو أدى الشهادة بذلك نتيجة لرجاء أو توصية أو وساطة. ويسري حكم المادة ( 173 ) من هذا القانون إذا ترتب على شهادة الزور الحكم بالحبس أو الإعدام. 

مادة ( 178 ) يعفى من العقوبة: 1- الشاهد الذي أدى الشهادة أثناء تحقيق جنائي، إذا رجع عن الشهادة الكاذبة قبل أن يختم التحقيق، وقبل أن يبلغ عنه. 2- الشاهد الذي أدى الشهادة أثناء محاكمة، إذا رجع عن شهادته الكاذبة قبل أي حكم في الدعوى ولو غير نهائي. 3- الشاهد الذي يحتمل أن يتعرض، إذا قال الحقيقة، لضرر جسيم فيه مساس بحياته، أو بحريته، أو شرفه، أو يتعرض لهذا الضرر الجسيم زوجه ولو طالقاً، أو أحد أصوله، أو فروعه، أو أخوته، أو أصهاره، من ذات الدرجة. 

الفصل الثانى الإمتناع عن تأدية الشهادة وتعطيل الإجراءات القضائية مادة ( 179 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تكلف بأداء الشهادة أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية، أو سلطة التحقيق، فامتنع عن الحضور، أو حلف اليمين، أو أداء الشهادة، ما لم يكن امتناعه لعذر مقبول. ويعفى من العقوبة، إذا عدل عن امتناعه قبل صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى. 

مادة ( 180 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهراً، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أخفى أو مزق أو أتلف أو شوه عمداً إعلاناً علق تنفيذاً لحكم أو أمر صادر من القضاء. 

مادة ( 181 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من ارتكب، بسوء نية، فعلاً من شأنه عرقلة إجراءات التنفيذ على مال محجوز عليه، بناء على حكم قضائي، سواء بنقله، أو بإخفائه، أو بالتصرف فيه، أو بإتلافه، أو بتغيير معالمه. وتوقع ذات العقوبة لو وقع الفعل من مالك المال أو الحارس عليه. 

مادة ( 182 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة، كل موظف عام امتنع عمداً، أو بغير حق، عن تنفيذ حكم، أو أمر، صادر من إحدى المحاكم بعد مضي ثلاثين يوماً من إنذاره رسمياً بالتنفيذ، متى كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلاً في اختصاصه. 

مادة ( 183 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أخفى أو أتلف أو استولى على محرر أو سند أو على أي شيء آخر مقدم إلى سلطة التحقيق أو في دعوى أمام إحدى جهات القضاء، وكان ذلك بقصد تضليل القضاء، أو سلطة التحقيق. وتوقع ذات العقوبة على كل من المحرر أو السند أو الشيئ، الذي وقعت عليه الجريمة، قد ترك تحت يده. 

مادة ( 184 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، كل من غير، بقصد تضليل القضاء، حالة الأشخاص أو الأماكن أو الأشياء، أو أخفى أدلة الجريمة، أو قدم معلومات كاذبة تتعلق بها مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 185 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أخفى جثة شخص مات نتيجة حادث، أو جريمة، أو دفن هذه الجثة قبل التصريح بالدفن من الجهات المحتصة. 

الفصل الثالث الإمتناع عن الإبلاغ عن الجرائم وتقديم المساعدة مادة ( 186 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من علم بوقوع جناية، أو بوجود مشروع لارتكاب جريمة في وقت يستطاع فيه منع ارتكابها، وامتنع بغير عذر مقبول عن إبلاغ ذلك إلى السلطات المختصة. ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني وأصوله، أو فروعه. 

مادة ( 187 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من امتنع عمداً عن تقديم المساعدة إلى شخص يهدده خطر جسيم في نفسه أو ماله، إذا كان هذا الخطر ناشئاً عن كارثة عامة، وكان الممتنع عن تقديم المساعدة قادراً عليها، ولا يخشى خطراً على نفسه من تقديمها. 

مادة ( 188 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قام أثناء مزاولته إحدى المهن الطبية، بالكشف على متوفً أو مصاب وجدت علامات، أو توافرت ظروف أخرى، تدعو إلى الإشتباه في سبب الوفاة أو الإصابة، وامتنع عن إبلاغ ذلك إلى السلطات المختصة. 

مادة ( 189 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل موظف عام غير مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم، أو ضبطها، أهمل أو أرجأ الإبلاغ عن الجريمة التي اتصلت بعلمه. ويعاقب بالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال كل موظف عام غير مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم، أو ضبطها، أهمل أو أرجأ إبلاغ السلطة المختصة بجريمة علم بها أثناء أو بسبب وظيفته. ولا عقاب إذا كان تحريك الدعوى في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين، معلقاً على شكوى أو إذن أو طلب. 

الفصل الرابع البلاغ الكاذب مادة ( 190 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قدم إلى موظف عام مختص باتخاذ الإجراءات الناشئة عن ارتكاب الجرائم بلاغاً كاذباً كتابياً، أو شفوياً، متضمناً إسناد واقعة، تستوجب العقاب، إلى شخص لم يرتكبها، وهو عالم بعدم صحة البلاغ. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة ولو كان الموظف الذي تلقى البلاغ غير مختص باتخاذ الإجراءات الناشئة عن الواقعة المبلغ عنها بالذات، أو كانت الإجراءات لم تتخذ فعلاً بناء على هذا البلاغ. 

مادة ( 191 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من أزعج إحدى السلطات العامة بأن أبلغ بأي طريقة كانت عن وقوع كوارث أو حوادث أو جرائم أو أخطار لا وجود لها. ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم فضلاً عن ذلك، بإلزام المتهم المصروفات التي ترتبت على ذلك. 

الفصل الخامس فض الأختام وسرقة الأوراق والأشياء وإتلافها مادة ( 192 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من فض، أو نزع، أو أتلف عمداً، ختماً وضع على أوراق أو أماكن أو أشياء أخرى، بناء على حكم، أو أمر قضائي، أو إداري. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس نفسه. 

مادة ( 193 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أتلف بغير حق، أوراقاً أو سندات أو سجلات رسمية، إذا كانت مودعة في الأماكن الحكومية المعدة لحفظها، أو مسلمة لموظف عام مكلف بالمحافظة عليها. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس، أو المكلف بحفظ هذه الاشياء. 

مادة ( 194 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من استولى أو أخفى من موظفي البريد، أو موظفي الاتصــــالات السلــــــــكية واللا سلكية، مكتوباً، أو برقية، أو طرداً، أو حرزاً، أو فتح أياً منها، أو أفشى ما تضمنته من بيانات، أو معلومات، أو سهل ذلك لغيره. ويجوز الحكم على الجاني بالعزل من الوظيفة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذد المادة، والفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة. 

الفصل السادس هرب المقبوض عليهم والمحبوسين وإخفاؤهم مادة ( 195 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل شخص قبض عليه قانوناً فهرب. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، إذا كان الهارب محبوساً أو وقعت الجريمة من أكثر من شخص، أو بالتهديد، أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الاشياء. فإذا وقعت الجريمة باستعمال السلاح، أو بالتهديد باستعماله، تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 

مادة ( 196 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، كل من كان مكلفاً بحراسة محبوس أو مقبوض عليه أو مرافقته أو نقله، تعمد تمكينه من الهرب أو تغافل عنه حتى تمكن من ذلك. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل موظف عام كلف بناءً على واجبات وظيفته بالقبض على شخص فتعمد معاونته على الفرار. 

مادة ( 197) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من كان مكلفاً بحراسة محبوس أو مقبوض عليه أو بمرافقته أو بنقله، وهرب بإهمال منه 

مادة ( 198) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من مكن مقبوضاً عليه من الهرب في غير الأحوال السابقة. وتكون العقوية الحبس مدة لا تقل على خمس سنوات، ولا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا كان الهارب محكوم عليه بالإعدام. وإذا كان الهارب محكوماً عليه بالحبس المؤبد، أو الحبس الذي تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنوات أو كان متهماً في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، أو وقعت الجريمة من أكثر من شخص بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص، أو الأشياء، أو باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 

مادة ( 199) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أخفى، أو أوى، بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره، شخصاً هرب بعد القبض عليه، أو متهماً في جريمة، أو صادراً في حقه أمر بالقبض عليه وكذلك كل من أعانه بأي طريقة كانت، على الهرب من وجه العدالة مع علمه بذلك. فإذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة التي ارتكبت الإعدام، عوقب من أخفى المتهم بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج من أخفي أو أعين على الهرب ولا على أصوله أو فروعه. 

مادة ( 200) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة، وبالغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من علم بوقوع جناية أو جنحة، وأعان الجاني على الهرب من وجه العدالة إما بإيوائه، أو بإخفاء أدلة الجريمة. فإذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة الإعدام، يعاقب من أعان الجاني على الهرب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني ولا على أصوله أو فروعه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 101 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من: 1- تدخل عمداً بأي كيفية في جمع الجند، أو الرجال، أو الأموال، أو المؤن، أو العتاد، أو دبر شيئاً من ذلك لمصلحة دولة في حالة حرب مع دولة قطر. 2- حرض الجند في زمن الحرب على الانخراط في خدمة دولة في حالة حرب مع دولة قطر، أو سهل لهم ذلك. 3- تدخل لمصلحة العدو في تدبير لزعزعة إخلاص القوات المسلحة أو إضعاف روحها أو روح الشعب المعنوية، أو قوة مقاومتهما. 

مادة ( 102 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من سهل للعدو دخول البلاد، أو سلمه جزءاً من أراضيها، أو موانئها، أو حصناً أو موقعاً عسكرياً، أو سفينة، أو طائرة، أو سلاحاً، أو ذخيرة، أو عتاداً، أو مؤناً أو أغذية، أو مهمات حربية، أو وسيلة للمواصلات، أو مصنعاً أو منشأة، أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع عن البلاد، أو مما يستعمل في ذلك. 

مادة ( 103 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من أعان العدو بأن نقل إليه أخباراً، أو كان مرشداً له. 

مادة ( 104 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من أدى لقوات العدو خدمة ما للحصول على منفعة أو فائدة، أو وعد بها لنفسه أو لشخص عينه لذلك، سواء كان ذلك بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر، وسواء كانت المنفعة أو الفائدة مادية أو غير مادية. 

مادة ( 105 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من أتلف أو عيب أو عطل عمداً أسلحة، أو سفناً، أو طائرات، أو مهمات، أو منشآت، أو وسائل مواصلات، أو مرافق عامة، أو أنابيب نفط، أو ذخائر، أو مؤناً، أو أدوية، أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع عن البلاد، أو مما يستعمل في ذلك. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من أساء عمداً صنح أو إصلاح شىء مما تقدم، أو أتى عمداً عملاً من شأنه أن يجعله غير صالح، ولو مؤقتاً، للانتفاع به فيما أعد له أو أن ينشأ عنه ضرر. وتكون العقوبة الأعدام، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب. 

مادة ( 106 ) إذا وقعت الأفعال المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بسبب إهمال أو تقصير، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. و تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب. 

مادة ( 107 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، أو الحبس المؤبد، كل من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية، أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها، أو تخابر مع أي منهما، وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمركز الدولة الحربي، أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي. 

مادة ( 108 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشرين سنة، كل من أتلف عمداً، أو أخفى، أو زور أوراقاً، أو وثائق، وهو يعلم أنها تتعلق بأمن الدولة، أو بأي مصلحة عامة، وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمركز الدولة الحربي، أو السياسي، أو الاقتصادي. 

مادة ( 109 ) يعتبر سراً من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة:- 1- المعلومات الحربية والسياسية والاقتصادية التي لا يعلمها بحكم طبيعتها إلا الأشخاص الذين لهم صفة في ذلك والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد أن تبقى سراً على من عداهم. 2- المكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات والصور وغيرها من الأشياء التي قد يؤدي كشفها إلى إفشاء معلومات مما أشير إليه في البند السابق، والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد أت تبقى سراً على غير من يناط بهم حفظها أو استعمالها. 3- الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وأفرادها، وغير ذلك مما له مساس بالشؤون العسكرية والخطط الحربية، ما لم يكن قد صدر إذن كتابي من السلطات العسكرية بنشره أو إذاعته. 4- المعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والإجراءات التي تتخذ لكشف الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، وضبط الجناة، والمعلومات الخاصة بسير التحقيق والمحاكمة، إذا حظرت سلطة التحقيق أو المحكمة المختصة نشرها أو إذاعتها. 

مادة ( 110 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من سلم لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها، أو أفشى لأي منهما بأي صورة، وعلى أي وجه وبأي وسيلة، سراً من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة، أو توصل بأي طريقة إلى الحصول على سر من هذه الأسرار بقصد تسليمه أو إفشائه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها، وكذلك كل من أتلف شيئاً يعتبر سراً من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة، أو جعله غير صالح لأن ينتفع به. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب. 

مادة ( 111 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل موظف عام أفشى سراً من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب. 

مادة ( 112 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من: 1- حصل بأي وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة، ولم يقصد تسليمه أو إفشاءه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها. 2- أذاع بأي طريقة سراً من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة. 

مادة ( 113 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من أذاع عمداً في زمن الحرب أخباراً أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو دعاية مثيرة، وكان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن الدولة، أو بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة أو إثارة الفزع بين الناس أو إضعاف الروح المعنوية للدولة. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة أجنبية. فإذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة معادية تكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد. 

مادة ( 114 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات كل من قام, بغير إذن من السلطات المختصة، بجمع الجند أو بأي عمل عدائي آخر ضد دولة أجنبية من شأنه تعريض البلاد لخطر الحرب، أو قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد إذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع الحرب، أو قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية. 

مادة ( 115 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل قطري أذاع عمداً في الخارج أخباراً أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة حول الأوضاع الداخلية للدولة، وكام من شأن ذلك إضعاف الثقة في اقتصاد الدولة أو النيل من مركزها الدولي أو اعتبارها، أو باشر، بأي طريقة كانت، نشاطاً من شأنه الإضرار بالمصالح الوطنية. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب. 

مادة ( 116 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسة عشر ألف ريال ولا تزيد على مائة ألف ريال، كل من: 1- قام مباشرة أو عن طريق بلد آخر في زمن الحرب بتصدير بضائع أو منتجات أو غيرها من المواد، إلى بلد معاد، أو قام باستيرادها منه. 2- باشر بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره في زمن الحرب أعمالاً تجارية غير ما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة مع أى شخص مقيم في بلد معاد، أو مع أي من رعايا ذلك البلد أو ممثليه أو وكلائه أو هيئاته. وفي جميع الأحوال يحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة. فإن لم تضبط، يحكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء. 

مادة ( 117 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من: 1- حلق فوق إقليم الدولة بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة. 2- قام بأخذ صور أو رسوم أو خرائط لمواضع أو أماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطة المختصة. 3- دخل حصناً، أو إحدى منشآت الدفاع، أو معسكراً، أو مكاناً فيه قوات مسلحة أو سفن حربية أو تجارية أو طائرات أو سيارات حربية أو ترسانة، أو أي محل حربي أو محلاً أو مصنعاً يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد، ويكون الجمهور ممنوعاً من دخوله. 4- أقام أو وجد في أي من الأماكن التي حظرت السلطات المختصة الإقامة أو الوجود فيها. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب، أو باستعمال وسيلة من وسائل الخداع أو الغش أو التخفي أو إخفاء الشخصية أو الجنسية أو المهنة أو الصفة. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من شرع في ارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم. 



مادة ( 118 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من أخل عمداً في زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو نقل أو توريد أو التزام أو أشغال عامة ارتبط به مع الدولة لحاجات القوات المسلحة، أو للحاجات الضرورية للمدنيين، أو ارتكب أي غش في تنفيذها. وتكون العقوبة الإعدام، إذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع عن الدولة، أو بعمليات القوات المسلحة. ويسري حكم الفقرتين السابقتين على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء إذا كان الإخلال بتنفيذ الالتزام أو الغش في التنفيذ راجعاً إلى فعلهم. 

مادة ( 119 ) إذا وقع الإخلال بتنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة بسبب الإهمال أو تقصير، كانت العقوبة الحبس الذي لا تجاوز مدته ثلاث سنوات. 

مادة ( 120 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ ولو بالواسطة من دولة أجنبية أو من أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها نقوداً أو أي منفعة أخرى أو واعداً بشىء من ذلك بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة والغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة ألف ريال، إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن الحرب، أو كان الجاني موظفاً عاماً أو مكلفاً بخدمة عامة. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من أعطى أو وعد أو عرض شيئاً مما نص عليه بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية، ولو لم يقبل عطاؤه أو وعده أو عرضه. كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من توسط في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم السابقة. 

مادة ( 121 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل شخص كلف بالمفاوضة مع دولة أجنبية، أو شخص أجنبي طبيعي أو معنوي، في شأن من شؤون الدولة، فتعمد إجراءها ضد مصلحتها. 

مادة ( 122 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من سلم لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها بأي صورة وعلى أى وجه وبأي وسيلة، أخباراً أو معلومات أو أشياءأو مكاتبات أو وثائق أو خرائط أو رسوماً أو صوراً أو غير ذلك، مما يكون خاصاً بالدولة، وكان هناك أمر صادر من الجهة المختصة بحظر النشر أو الإذاعة. 

مادة ( 123 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام مكلف بحراسة أسير حرب أو أحد المحبوسين في جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، سمح أو ساعد عمداً ذلك الأسير أو المحبوس على الهرب من أسره أو محبسه. 

مادة ( 124 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، كل من ساعد أو اعان أحد المحبوسين في جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، أو أسير حرب على الهرب أو شرع في ذلك، أو آواه أو زوده بالطعام أو الشراب أو النقود أو السلاح أو الذخيرة أو أي وسيلة للنقل أو أخفاه بعد هروبه أو قاوم القبض عليه مع علمه بذلك. 

مادة ( 125 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من جمع أو سجل أو نشر أي معلومات تتعلق بتحركات أو أعداد أو وصف أو حالة أي قوة من القوات المسلحة أو السفن أو الطائرات الحربية لدولة قطر بغير إذن من الجهة المختصة. 

مادة ( 126 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، أو الشروع في أي منها، ولم يسارع إلى إبلاغ السلطات المختصة. وتضاعف عقوبتي الحبس والغرامة ويقضى بهما معاً، إذا وقعت الجريمة في وقت الحرب. ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني أو أصوله أو فروعه. 

مادة ( 127 ) يعاقب باعتباره شريكاً في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب كل من: 1- كان عالماً بنية الجاني، وقدم إليه إعانة أو وسيلة للتعيش أو سكناً أو مأوى أو مكاناً للاجتماع أو غير ذلك من التسهيلات. 2- أخفى أشياء استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب الجريمة أو تحصلت منها وهو عالم بذلك. 3- أتلف أو اختلس أو أخفى أو غير عمداً مستنداً من شأنه تسهيل كشف الجريمة أو أدلتها أو عقاب مرتكبها. ويجوز للمحكمة في هذه الأحوال أن تعفي من العقوبة زوج الجاني أو أصوله أو فروعه، إذا لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص آخر في القانون. 

مادة ( 128 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائي، سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب، أو اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود من الإتفاق الجنائي. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من حرض على الاتفاق، أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته فإذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة واحدة معينة أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود، يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة. ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من دعا آخر للانضمام إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل، ولو لم تقبل دعوته. 

مادة ( 129 ) يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المبنية في هذا الباب، كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة قبل البدء في ارتكاب الجريمة أو قبل بدء التحقيق فيها. ويجوز للمحكمة الإعفاء من العقوبة، إذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد تنفيذ الجريمة وبعد البدء في التحقيق، كما يجوز للمحكمة تخفيف العقوبة، إذا سهل الجاني للسلطات المختصة أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة القبض على أي من الجناة. 


*الباب الثانى:الجرائم الموجهة ضد أمن الدولة الداخلى*

مادة ( 130 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من حاول قلب نظام الحكم القائم في البلاد، أو الإستيلاء عليه بالقوة، أو بالتهديد بإستعمالها. فإذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة، يعقاب بالإعدام كل من ألف العصابة، أو تولى زعامتها أو قيادة ما فيها. 

مادة ( 131 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من اعتدى على حياة الأمير، أو سلامته، أو حريته، أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال السابقة على نائب الأمير أو ولي العهد. 

مادة ( 132 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من اعتدى بالقوة على السلطات التي يتولاها الأمير، سواء كان ذلك بحرمانه من كل هذه السلطات أو بعضها، أو بعزله، أو إجباره على التنازل عن سلطاته كلها أو بعضها. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال السابقة على نائب االأمير، أو ولى العهد. 

مادة ( 133 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من لجا إلى التهديد، أو أي وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة، لحمل الأمير، أو نائب الأمير، أو ولى العهد، على أداء عمل أو الامتناع عن عمل من اختصاصه قانوناً. 

مادة ( 134 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من طعن لإحدى طرق العلانية في ممارسة الأمير لحقوقه وسلطاته، أو عاب في ذاته. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من ارتكب فعلاً من الأفعال السابقة على نائب الأمير، أو ولى العهد. 

مادة ( 135 ) يعاقب بالإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، كل من اعتدى داخل إقليم الدولة على سلامة رئيس دولة أجنبية، أو على حريته، أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر. 

مادة ( 136 ) يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، كل من حرض بإحدى طرق العلانية على قلب نظام الحكم في الدولة، أو على الترويج له أو دعا بإحدى طرق العلانية إلى اعتناق مذهب يرمي إلى هدم القيم الأساسية في الدولة، أو تغيير النظام الاجتماعي، أو الاقتصادي القائم في البلاد باستعمال القوة، أو بطريق غير مشروع. 

مادة ( 137 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، كل من وجد في حيازته أي منشور، أو مكتوب، أو مطبوع، أو أي مادة أخرى تحض على قلب نظام الحكم في الدولة بالقوة، أو بطريق غير مشروع، أو الإخلال بالأمن العام، أو الترويج لأمر من هذه الأمور. 

مادة ( 138 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أهان بإحدى طرق العلانية علم الدولة، أو علم دولة غير معادية، سواء بإتلافه، أو إنزاله، أو بأي عمل آخر يعبر عن الكراهية والإزدراء. 

مادة ( 139 ) مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال أو بإحدى العقوبتين، كل من اشترك في تجمهر، مؤلف من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل في مكان عام، بغرض ارتكاب جريمة، أو الإخلال بالأمن العام، وبقي متجمهراً بعد صدور أمر رجال السلطة العامة بالإنصراف. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل من اشترك في التجمهر وكان يحمل سلاحاً من الأسلحة البيضاء، أو العصي، أو غيرها من الأدوات الصلبة غير المعتاد حملها في الأحوال العادية. فإذا كان من اشترك في التجمهر يحمل سلاحاً نارياً، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات. 


*الباب الثالث:الجرائم المتعلقة بالوظيفة العامة*

الفصل الأول الرشوة مادة ( 140 ) كل موظف عام طلب أو قبل، لنفسه أو لغيره، مالاُ أو منفعة أو مجرد وعد بشيء من ذلك مقابل القيام أو الإمتناع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته يعد مرتشياً، ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، وبالرغامة التي لا تزيد على ما أعطي له أو وعد به على ألا تقل عن خمسة آلاف ريال. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة، كل موظف عام طلب أو قبل، لنفسه أو لغيره، مالاً أو منفعة أو مجرد وعد بشيء من ذلك لأداء عمل أو الامتناع عن عمل لا يدخل في اختصاص وظيفته، ولكنه يعتقد خطأ أو يزعم أنه من اختصاصه. وتعد رشوة الفائدة الخاصة التي تعود على الموظف، أو على غيره، من بيع منقول أو عقار بثمن أزيد من قيمته، أو شرائه بثمن أنقص منها، أو من أي عقد يتم بين الراشي والمرتشي. 

مادة ( 141 ) يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، كل شخص قدم للموظف العام مالاً أو منفعة أو وعداً بذلك، وقبل الموظف ما قدم له أو وعد به. ويعاقب بذات العقوبة الوسيط بين الراشي والمرتشي. ويعفى الراشي أو الوسيط من العقوبة، إذا أخبر السلطات المختصة بالجريمة، أو اعترف بها قبل اكتشافها، ولو بعد تمامها. 

مادة ( 142 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجوز سبع سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل موظف عام قبل من شخص أدى له عملاً من أعمال وظيفته، أو امتنع عن أداء عمل من أعمالها، مالاً أو منفعة، بعد تمام ذلك العمل أو الامتناع عنه، بقصد المكافأة على أدائه أو الامتناع عنه، وبغير اتفاق سابق. 

مادة ( 143 ) يعاقب بالبحس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من: 1- طلب أو أخذ مالاً أو منفعة، برغم أنها رشوة لموظف وهو ينوي الاحتفاظ بها، أو بجزء منها. 2- أخذ أو قبل مالاً أو منفعة، مع علمه بالغرض منه، ولو لم يكن الموظف المقصود بالرشوة قد عينه أو قد علم به ما لم يكن وسيطاً في الرشوة. 

مادة ( 144 ) إذا كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب فعل يعاقب عليه القانون بعقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة للرشوه، يعاقب الراشي والمرتشي والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة لذلك الفعل مع الغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة(140) من هذا القانون. ويعفى الراشي أو الوسيط من العقوبة، إذا أخبر السلطات المختصة بالجريمة، وأدى ذلك إلى ضبط أي من الجناة. 

مادة ( 145 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، كل من عرض رشوة على موظف عام ولم تقبل منه. 

مادة ( 146 ) كل مستخدم طلب لنفسه، أو لغيره مالاً أو منفعة، أو مجرد وعد بشيء من ذلك بغير علم مخدومه ورضائه، لأداء عمل من الأعمال المكلف بها، أو الامتناع عن أدائه، يعد مرتشياً ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات، وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة عشر ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

مادة ( 147 ) يحكم فضلاً عن العقوبات المبينة في هذا الفصل، بمصادرة ما قدمه الراشي، أو الوسيط على سبيل الرشوة. كما يحكم على الجاني بالعزل من الوظيفة العامة، وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة المال موضوع الجريمة. 

الفصل الثانى الإختلاس والإضرار بالمال العام مادة ( 148 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام اختلس أموالاً، أو أوراقاً أو غيرها، وجدت في حيازته بسبب و ظيفته. وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات ولا تجاوز خمسة عشر سنة، إذا كان الجاني من الأمناء على الودائع، أو الصيارفه، أو كان مكلفاً بتحصيل الغرامات، أو الرسوم أو الضرائب أو نحوها، وسلم إليه المال بهذه الصفة. 

مادة ( 149 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام استولى بغير حق على أموال، أو أوراق، أو غيرها مملوكة للدولة، أو لإحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 4 ) من هذا القانون، أو سهل ذلك لغيره. 

مادة ( 150 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، كل موظف عام أضر عمداً بأموال أو مصالح الجهة التي يعمل بها أو أموال الغير أو مصالحه المعهود بها تلك الجهة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة ( 51 ) إذا جاوز الشخص بحسن نية حدود الدفاع الشرعي، بأن استعمل لدفع الإعتداء قوة تزيد على القدر الذي كان يستعمله الشخص العادي إذا وجد في ظروفه، ودون أن يكون قاصداً إحداث أذى أشد مما يستلزمه الدفاع، جاز للقاضي، إذا كان الفعل جناية، أن يعد الشخص معذوراً ويحكم عليه بعقوبة الجنحة بدلاً من العقوبة المقررة في القانون، وأن يعتبره ظرفاً مخففاً إذا كان الفعل جنحة. 

مادة ( 52 ) تقوم حالة الدفاع الشرعي، ولو كان الشخص المستعمل ضده هذا الحق غير مسئول جنائياً، وفقاً لأحكام موانع المسئولية المقررة قانوناً. 


*الباب الخامس:موانع المسؤولية*

مادة ( 53 ) لا يسأل جنائياً من لم يكن قد أتم السابعة من عمره وقت ارتكاب الجريمة. وتسري، فقط، التدابير المنصوص عليها في قانون الأحداث في شأن من ارتكب، جناية أو جنحة، ويكون قد أتم السابعة من عمره ولم يبلغ أربع عشرة سنة. 

مادة ( 54 ) لا يسأل جنائياً من كان وقت ارتكاب الجريمة فاقد الإدراك أو الإرادة لجنون أو عاهة في العقل، أو غيبوبة ناشئة عن العقاقير أو مواد مخدرة أو مسكرة أياً كان نوعها، أعطيت له قسراً عنه، أو تناولها بغير علم منه، أو لأي سبب آخر يقرر العلم أنه يفقد الإدراك أو الإرادة. فإذا لم يترتب على الجنون أو العاهة العقلية أو العقاقير أو المواد المخدرة أو المسكرة أو غيرها سوى نقص أو ضعف في الإدراك أو الإرادة وققت ارتكاب الجريمة، عد ذلك عذراً مخففاً. وإذا كان الجاني قد تسبب بإرادته في فقد أو نقص أو ضعف الإدراك بتناول عقاقير مخدرة أو مسكرة فيعاقب عن الجريمة التي وقعت ولو كانت تتطلب قصداً جنائياً خاصاً. 

مادة ( 55 ) لا يسأل جنائياً كل من:- 1- كان وقت ارتكاب الفعل فاقداً حرية الإختيار، لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه. 2- ارتكب فعلاً دفعته إلى ارتكابه ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو غيره من خطر جسيم على و شك الوقوع يصيب النفس أو المال، إذا لم لم يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله. ويشترط في هاتين الحالتين ألا يكون في استطاعة مرتكب الفعل دفع الخطر بوسيلة أخرى، وأن يكون الفعل الذى ارتكبه بالقدرالضروري لدفع الخطر ومتناسباً معه. 

مادة ( 56 ) لا يسأل جنائياً من ارتكب جريمة، إذا كان الضرر الذي أحدثه أو كان من المحتمل أن يحدثه من التفاهة، بحيث لا يشكو منه الشخص العادي. 


*الباب السادس:العقوبات*

الفصل الأول العقوبات الأصلية مادة ( 57 ) العقوبات الأصلية هي:- 1- الإعدام. 2- الحبس المؤبد. 3- الحبس المؤقت. 4- الغرامة. 

مادة ( 58 ) لا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام إلا بعد مصادقة الأمير عليه. 

مادة ( 59 ) يكون تنفيذ حكم الإعدام شنقاً أو رمياً بالرصاص حتى الموت. 

مادة ( 60 ) الحبس هو وضع المحكوم عليه في إحدى المنشآت العقابية المخصصة قانوناًَ لهذا الغرض، وذلك مدى الحياة إن كان الحبس مؤبداً، أو المدة المحكوم بها إن كان مؤقتاً. 

مادة ( 61 ) يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرن عقوبة الحبس بالشغل، إذا بلغت مدة الحبس ستة اشهر أو أكثر، وكانت الجريمة التي أدين بها الجاني أو الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها تبرر ذلك. 

مادة ( 62 ) كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة الحبس يكلف بأداء الأعمال المقررة في المنشآت العقابية، مع مراعاة ظروفه الصحية. 

مادة ( 63 ) عقوبة الغرامة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع للدولة المبلغ المحكوم به. 

الفصل الثانى العقوبات الفرعية مادة ( 64 ) العقوبات الفرعية إما تبعية أو تكميلية. وتكون العقوبة تبعية، إذا كان القانون يقضي بها كأثر حتمي للحكم بالعقوبة الأصلية. وتكون العقوبة تكميلية، إذا كان توقيعها متوقفاً على حكم القاضي بها، سواء أوجب القانون عليه ذلك أو أجازه له. 

مادة ( 65 ) العقوبات التبعية و التكميلية هي:- 1- الحرمان من كل أو بعض الحقوق و المزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة (66)من هذا القانون. 2- الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة. 3- العزل من الوظائف العامة. 4- إغلاق المكان أو المحل العام. 5- الوضع تحت مراقبة الشرطة. 6- المصادرة. 7- إبعاد الأجنبي عن البلاد. 

مادة ( 66 ) كل حكم بعقوبة جناية يستوجب حتماً وبقوة القانون حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل الحقوق والمزايا الآتية:- 1- تولي الوظائف العامة أو العمل كمتعهد لحساب الدولة. 2- تولي عضوية المجالس التشريعية والإستشارية والبلدية، ومجالس إدارة الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والشركات المساهمة والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة والجمعيات التعاونية وكذلك تولي إدارة أياً منها، والإشتراك في في انتخاب أعضائها. 3- تولي الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن القصر ومن في حكمهم. 4- حمل الأوسمة أو الأنواط أو الميداليات وطنية كانت أم أجنبية. 5- حمل الأسلحة. وتكون مدة الحرمان ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الإنتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها. 

مادة ( 67 ) إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية يتمتع، وقت صيرورة الحكم واجب النفاذ، بحق من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، تعين حرمانه منها فوراً. وإذا كان لا يتمتع بها، فقد صلاحية التمتع بها. 

مادة ( 68 ) كل حكم بعقوبة جناية ضد شخص يزاول مهنة حرة ينظمها القانون ويتطلب لمزاولتها الحصول على ترخيص بذلك، من أجل جريمة ارتكبت أثناء مباشرة أعمال هذه المهنة أو بسببها وتضمنت إخلالاً بالواجبات التي يفرضها القانون أو تفرضها أصول المهنة المتعارف عليها، فإنه يجوز للقاضى أن يحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من مزاولة هذه المهنة مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات. فإذا كان الحكم بالحبس مدة تجاوز سبع سنوات، وجب على القاضي أن يحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من مزاولة المهنة مدة مماثلة لمدة الحبس المحكوم بها. 

مادة ( 69 ) للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية بعقوبة الجنحة أن تحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من أحد الحقوق أو المزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 66 ) من هذا القانون، وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها. 

مادة ( 70 ) يجب على المحكمة عند الحكم على موظف عام بعقوبة الجنحة في إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في الفصل الأول والثاني والثالث من الباب الثالث من الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون، وتحكم عليه بالعزل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ الإنتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها. 

مادة ( 71 ) بالإضافة إلى الحالات الخاصة التي ينص فيها القانون على الإغلاق، يجب على المحكمة أن تأمر بإغلاق المكان أو المحل الذي يمارس فيه العمل، وذلك في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين:- 1- إذا حكمت بالحرمان من مزاولة المهنة وفقاً للمادة ( 68 ) من هذا القانون، ويكون الإغلاق لنفس مدة الحرمان من المزاولة. 2- إذا حكمت بعقوبة من أجل مزاولة حرفة في محل عام لم يستوف الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون، وكان من شأن ذلك تعريض حياة الأشخاص أو صحتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إقلاق راحتهم، ويكون الإغلاق لحين استيفاء هذه الشروط. 

مادة ( 72 ) كل من يحكم عليه بالحبس مدة تجاوز سبع سنوات، في جريمة موجهة ضد أمن الدولة الداخلي أو الخارجي أو في جريمة رشوة أو اختلاس أو إضرار بالمال العام أو تزوير في محرر رسمي أو تزوير أو تقيلد أختام أو علامات أو طوابع حكومية أو في جريمة تزييف العملة والسندات المالية الحكومية أو حريق عمد أو حيازة متفجرات أو قتل عمد، يوضع بحكم القانون بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة تعادل نصف مدة عقوبته، على ألا تجاوز مدة مراقبة الشرطة خمس سنوات. ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بتخفيض مدة المراقبة أو بإعفاء المحكوم عليه منها. 

مادة ( 73 ) كل حكم بالإدانة على عائد في جريمة تزوير أو سرقة أو خيانة أمانة أو احتيال أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من جريمة أو شروع في إحدى هذه الجرائم، يجوز أن يشمل فضلاً عن العقوبة المحكوم بها وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز سنتين. 

مادة ( 74 ) كل شخص خاضع لمراقبة الشرطة، يتعين عليه الإلتزام بالشروط التالية:- 1- أن يخطر قسم الشرطة التابع له بمحل إقامته وبكل تغيير فيه، ويجوز لقسم الشرطة عدم الموافقة على إقامته في هذا المحل، إذا كان واقعاً في المنطقة التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة، فإذا لم يكن له محل إقامة، حدد له قسم الشرطة محلاً يتعين أن يأوي إليه. 2- أن يحمل بصفة دائمة بطاقة يسلمها إليه قسم الشرطة التابع له تتضمن جميع البيانات التي تعين شخصيته، وعليه تقديمها لرجال الشرطة عند كل طلب. 3- أن يقدم نفسه إلى قسم الشرطة التابع له مرة كل أسبوع، في الزمان المعين له في بطاقته، وفي كل وقت يكلفه فيه قسم الشرطة بذلك. 4- أن يوجد في محل إقامته في الفترة بين غروب الشمس وشروقها، إلا إذا حصل على ترخيص من قسم الشرطة يبيح له التغيب في كل هذه الفترة أو بعضها. 

مادة ( 75 ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من يخالف أياً من شروط المراقبة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

مادة ( 76 ) يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة في جناية أو جنحة أن تحكم بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي تحصلت من الجريمة، أو التي استعملت أو كان من شأنها أن تستعمل فيها، وذلك دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسني النية. فإذا كانت الأشياء المذكورة مما يعد صنعها أو استعمالها أو حيازتها أو التعامل فيها جريمة في ذاته، وجب الحكم بالمصادرة فيي جميع الأحوال ولو لم تكن تلك الأشياء ملكاًُ للمتهم. 

مادة ( 77 ) مع عدم الإخلال بحق الجهات الإدارية المختصة في إبعاد أي أجنبي وفقاً للقانون، يجوز للمحكمة، إذا حكمت على الأجنبي بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جناية أو جنحة، أن تحكم بإبعاده عن الدولة بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة. فإذا كان الحكم بالعقوبة على الوجه المبين في الفقرة السابقة صادراً في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة، وجب على المحكمة أن تحكم بإبعاد الأجنبي عن الدولة بعد الإنتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة أو سقوطها. 

مادة ( 78 ) يجوز للمحكمة، في مواد الجنح، أن تحكم بإبعاد الأجنبي عن البلاد بدلاً من الحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة للجنحة. 

الفصل الثالث وقت تنفيذ العقوبة مادة ( 79 ) للمحكمة عند الحكم في جريمة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أن تأمر في الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة، إذا رأت من أخلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الإعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى ارتكاب جريمة أخرى. وللمحكمة أن تجعل وقف التنفيذ شاملاً أي عقوبة فرعية وجميع الآثار الجنائية،عدا المصادرة. 

مادة ( 80 ) يكون وقف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذي أصبح فيه الحكم باتاً. فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون أن يصدر حكم بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ، اعتبر الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة كأن لم يكن. 

مادة ( 81 ) يجوز إلغاء وقف التنفيذ في أى من الحالتين التاليتين:- 1- إذا صدر ضد المحكوم عليه خلال مدة الوقف حكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر في جريمة عمدية ارتكبت خلال هذه المدة، أو قبلها، ولم تكن المحكمة تعلم بها عند الأمر بوقف التنفيذ. 2- إذا تبين صدور حكم بالحبس لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر في جريمة عمدية قبل الأمر بوقف التنفيذ، ولم تكن المحكمة تعلم به. 

مادة ( 82 ) تختص بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ المحكمة التي أمرت بالوقف، أو المحكمة التي أصدرت ضد المحكوم عليه حكماً بالحبس خلال مدة الوقف. ويصدر الحكم بإلغاء الوقف بناءً على طلب النيابة العامة، أو المجني عليه، بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور. 

مادة ( 83 ) يترتب على الحكم بإلغاء وقف تنفيذ العقوبة، تنفيذها. 

الفصل الرابع تعدد الجرائم والعقوبات مادة ( 84 ) إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة، فيجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون غيرها. 

مادة ( 85 ) إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة، فيجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة، والحكم بالعقوبة الأشد المقررة لأي من تلك الجرائم. 

مادة ( 86 ) لا يخل بالعقوبة الأشد المقررة للجريمة، في المادتين السابقتين، بتوقيع العقوبات الفرعية المقررة للجرائم الأخرى. 

مادة ( 87 ) إذا كان الجاني في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 85 ) من هذا القانون، قد حوكم عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأخف، فيجب محاكمته بعد ذلك عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأشد. وفي هذه الحالة تأمر المحكمة بتنفيذ العقوبة المقضي بها في الحكم الأخير، مع استنزال ما نفذ فعلاً من الحكم السابق. 

مادة ( 88 ) إذا ارتكب شخص عدة جرائم قبل الحكم عليه في إحداها، ولم تتوفر في هذه الجرائم الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين ( 84 ) و ( 85 ) من هذا القانون، فيحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لكل منها، وتنفذ عليه جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها بالتعاقب، على ألا يجاوز ما ينفذ من مجموع مدد الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الحبس لجناية أو جنحة معاً عشرين سنة، وألا يجاوز ما ينفذ من مجموع مدد الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الحبس لجنح عشر سنوات. وتجب عقوبة الجناية بمقدار مدتها كل عقوبة مقيدة للحرية لجريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بعقوبة الجناية المذكورة. 

مادة ( 89 ) تجب عقوبة الإعدام جميع العقوبات الأخرى عدا عقوبتي الغرامة والمصادرة. 

مادة ( 90 ) تنفذ جميع عقوبات الغرامات و العقوبات الفرعية مهما تعددت، على ألا يزيد مجموع مدد مراقبة الشرطة على خمس سنوات. 


*الباب السابع:الأعذار القانونية والظروف التقديرية*

مادة ( 91 ) يبين القانون الأعذار المعفية من العقاب والمخففة له. 

مادة ( 92 ) إذا رأت المحكمة عند الحكم في جناية أن ظروف الجريمة أو الجاني تستدعي الرأفة، جاز لها أن تخفف العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجناية على الوجه الآتي:- 1- إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الإعدام، جاز انزإلها إلى الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن خمس سنوات. 2- إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الحبس المؤبد، جاز إنزالها إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاث سنوات. 3- إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الحبس الذي لا تزيد مدته على عشرين سنة، جاز إنزالها إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن سنة. ولا يجوز تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة عند الحكم في جريمة إرهابية. 

مادة ( 93 ) إذا رأت المحكمة عند الحكم في جنحة أن ظروف الجريمة أو الجاني تستدعي الرأفة، جاز لها أن تخفف العقوبة على الوجه الآتي:- 1- إذا كان للعقوبة حد أدنى، للمحكمة عدم التقيد به. 2- إذا كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة معاً، حكمت المحكمة بإحدى العقوبتين فقط. 3- إذا كانت العقوبة الحبس غير المقيد بحد أدنى، فللمحكمة أن تحكم بدلاً منه بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال. 

مادة ( 94 ) يبين القانون الظروف المشددة، وأثرها على العقوبة المقررة للجريمة. 

مادة ( 95 ) يعد عائداً كل من:- 1- سبق الحكم عليه بحكم بات بعقوبة جناية، وثبت بعد ذلك ارتكابه جناية أو جنحة. 2- سبق الحكم عليه بحكم بات بعقوبة جنحة لارتكابه جريمة تزوير أو سرقة أو خيانة أمانة أو احتيال أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من جريمة أو شروع في إحدى هذه الجرائم، ثم ارتكب خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ ذلك الحكم جريمة من هذه الجرائم، أو شرع في إحداها. ويجوز للمحكمة أت تقضي على العائد بأكثر من الحد الأقصى المقرر قانوناً للجريمة، بشرط عدم مجاوزة ضعف هذا الحد، وعلى ألا تجاوز مدة الحبس عشرين سنة. 

مادة ( 96 ) إذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية، كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الأقل، أو بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة، وذلك في سرقة أو احتيال أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من جريمة أو شروع في إحدى هذه الجرائم، ثم ثبت ارتكابه جريمة مما ذكر أو شروعاً معاقباً عليه فيها وذلك بعد الحكم عليه بآخر تلك العقوبات، فللمحكمة أن تحكم عليه بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تجاوز سبع سنوات 

مادة ( 97 ) إذا اجتمعت ظروف مشددة مع أعذار أو ظروف مخففة في جريمة واحدة طبقت المحكمة أولاً الظروف المشددة، فالأعذار المخففة، ثم الظروف المخففة. ومع ذلك إذا تفاوتت الظروف المشددة والأعذار في أثرها فللمحكمة أن تغلب أقواها. 
*الكتاب الثانى:الجرائم الموجهة ضد المصلحة العامة*

*الباب الأول:الجرائم الموجهة ضد أمن الدولة الخارجى*

مادة ( 98 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل من:- 1- حمل السلاح ضد الدولة، أو شرع في ذلك، أو حرض عليه. 2- ارتكب عمداً فعلاً يؤدي إلى المساس باستقلال الدولة، أو سلامة أراضيها. 

مادة ( 99 ) يعاقب بالإعدام، كل قطري التحق، على أي وجه، بالقوات المسلحة لدولة في حالة حرب مع دولة قطر. 

مادة ( 100) يعاقب لالإعدام، كل من:- 1- سعى لدى دولة أجنبية، أو تخابر معها، أو مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها، للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد دولة قطر. 2- سعى لدى دولة أجنبية معادية، أو تخابر معها، أو مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها، لمعاونتها في عملياتها الحربية، أو للإضرار بالعمليات الحربية لدولة قطر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول :الأحكام التمهيدية*

مادة ( 1 ) تسري أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية في شأن الجرائم الأتية إذا كان المتهم أو المجني عليه مسلماً:- 1- جرائم الحدود المتعلقة بالسرقة والحرابة والزنا والقذف وشرب الخمر والردة. 2- جرائم القصاص والدية. وفيما عدا ذلك، تحدد الجرائم والعقوبات وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، وأي قانون آخر. 

مادة ( 2 ) تسري أحكام الكتاب الأول من هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في أي قانون آخر ، ما لم يرد فيه نص على خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 3 ) في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يقصد بالموظف العام، القائمون بأعباء السلطة العامة،والموظفون، والعاملون في الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة. ويعد في حكم الموظف العام:- 1- المحكمون والخبراء ومديرو التفليسة والمصفون والحراس القضائيون. 2- رؤساء واعضاء مجالس الإدارة والمديرون و سائر العاملين في الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة والجمعيات التعاونية والشركات، إذا كانت إحدى الوزارات أو أحد الأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى أو إحدى الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة تساهم بنصيب فيها. 3- كل من يقوم بأداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تكليف صادر إليه من موظف عام. 4- رؤساء وأعضاء المجالس التشريعية والبلدية، وغيرهم ممن لهم صفة نيابية عامة سواء كانوا منتخبين أو معينين. ويستوي أن تكون الوظيفة أو العمل أو الخدمة دائمة أو مؤقتة، بأجر أو بغير أجر، طواعية أو جبراً. ولا يحول انتهاء الخدمة أو زوال الصفة دون تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، متى وقعت الجريمة اثناء الخدمة أو توفر الصفة. 

مادة ( 4 ) في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يقصد بالأموال العامة ما يكون كله أو بعضه مملوكاً أو خاضعاً لإشراف أو إدارة الجهات التالية:- 1- الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى. 2- الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة. 3- الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة والجمعيات التعاونية. 4- الشركات إذا كانت إحدى الوزارات أو أحد الأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى أو إحدى الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة تساهم بنصيب فيها. 5- أي جهة أخرى ينص القانون على اعتبار أموالها من الأموال العامة. 

مادة ( 5) في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يقصد بالمكان الذي يسمح بالدخول أو الوجود فيه بدون تمييز. 

مادة ( 6 ) في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، يقصد بطرق العلانية، ما يلي:- 1- القول أو الصياح الذي يحصل الجهر به، أو ترديده مباشرة، أو عن طريق إحدى الوسائل الآلية، أو إذا أذيع بوسيلة أخرى، في جمع عام أو مكان عام. 2- الأفعال أو الإشارات أو الحركات |إذا وقعت في مكان مما نص عليه في البند (1) من هذه المادة، أو كان يستطيع رؤيتها من من كان فيه، أو نقلت إليه بأي وسيلة. 3- الكتابة أو الرسوم أو الصور أو الأفلام أو أشرطة التسجيل أو الرموز أو غيرها من طرق التعبير، إذا عرضت أو كان يستطيع رؤيتها أو سماعها من كان في ومكان مما نص عليه في البند (1) من هذه المادة، أو وزعت بغير تمييز على الناس أو بيعت أو عرضت للبيع. 

مادة ( 7 ) تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بالتقويم الميلادي، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. 

مادة ( 8 ) لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون، بأي حال، بما يكون للخصوم أو لغيرهم من الحق في الإسترداد أو التعويضات أو المصروفات أو أى حقوق أخرى. 


*الباب الثاني :نطاق سريان القانون*

مادة ( 9 ) يسري على الجريمة القانون المعمول به وقت ارتكابها، ومع ذلك إذا صدر بعد ارتكاب الجريمة وقبل الفصل فيها بحكم بات،قانون أصلح للمتهم، طبق هذا القانون دون غيره . وإذا أصبح الحكم باتا، وصدر قانون يجعل الفعل أو الإمتناع عن الفعل غير معاقب عليه، يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية. فإذا كان القانون الجديد مخففاً للعقوبة فحسب، فللمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم البات، بناء على طلب النيابة أو المحكوم عليه، إعادة النظر في العقوبة المحكوم بها وفقاً لأحكام القانون الجديد. 

مادة ( 10 ) إستثناء من أحكام المادة السابقة، إذا صدر قانون بتجريم فعل أو امتناع عن فعل أو بتشديد العقوبة المقررة له، وكان ذلك مؤقتاً بفترة محددة، أو كانت قد دعت لصدوره ظروف إستثنائية طارئة ، فإن انتهاء الفترة المحددة أو زوال الظروف الإستثنائية الطارئة لا يمنع من إقامة الدعوى الجنائية على ما وقع من جرائم أثناءها أو تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها على أساس ذلك القانون. 

مادة ( 11 ) يسري القانون الجديد على ما وقع قبل نفاذه من الجرائم المستمرة، أو المتتابعة، أو جرائم العادة، إذا ارتكبت أي منها في ظله. 

مادة ( 12 ) إذا صدر قانون جديد يعدل الأحكام الخاصة بالعود، أو تعدد الجرائم، فإنه يعتد بالأحكام التيي صدرت بالإدانة قبل نفاذه. 

مادة ( 13 ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب في قطر جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه. وتعتبر الجريمة مرتكبة في قطر إذا وقع فيها فعل من الأفعال المكونة لها، أو إذا تحققت فيها نتيجتها، أو كان يراد أن تتحقق فيها. 

مادة ( 14 ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على متن السفن والطائرات، التي تملكها الدولة، أو تحمل علمها، أو تديرها لأي غرض، أينما وجدت. 

المادة رقم 15 مادة ( 15 ) مع عدم الإخلال بالإتفاقيات والمعاهدات التي تكون الدولة طرفاً فيها، لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على متن السفن والطائرات الأجنبية الموجودة أو المارة بإقليم الدولة إلا إذا مست هذه الجرائم أمن الدولة، أو كان الجاني أو المجني عليه قطرياً، أو طلب ربنا السفينة أو قائد الطائرة المساعدة من السلطات القطرية. 

مادة ( 16 ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من:- 1- ارتكب خارج قطر فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أو شريكاً في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها داخل قطر. 2- ارتكب داخل قطر فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أو شريكاً في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها خارج قطر، متى كان معاقباً عليها بمقتضى هذا القانون وقانون البلد الذي وقعت فيه. 3- ارتكب أو شارك في ارتكاب جريمة خارج قطر من الجر ائم الموجهة ضد أمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي، أو الجرائم المتعلقة بتزوير أو تزييف أو تقليد أي عملة ورقية أو معدنية متداولة قانوناً في قطر، أو حيازة أو ترويج هذه العملات المزورة أو المزيفة أو المقلدة. 

مادة ( 17 ) تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من وجد في الدولة بعد أن ارتكب في الخارج، بوصفه فاعلاً أو شريكاً، أياً من جرائم الإتجار في المخدرات أو في الأشخاص أو جرائم القرصنة أو الإرهاب الدولي. 

مادة ( 18 ) كل قطري ارتكب وهو خارج قطر فعلاً يعتبر جناية أو جنحة فى هذا القانون، يعاقب بمقتضى أحكامه إذا عاد إلى قطر، وكان الفعل معاقباً عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي ارتكب فيه. 

مادة ( 19 ) لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من ارتكب جريمة في الخارج، إذا ثبت أن المحاكم الأجنبية أصدرت حكماً نهائياً ببراءته، أو ادانته واستوفى العقوبة أو سقطت عنه، أو انقضت الدعوى. وإذا كان الحكم بالبراءة صادراً في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البند (3) من المادة (16) من هذا القانون، مبنياً على أن قانون البلد الذي وقعت فيه لا يعاقب عليها، جاز إقامة الدعوى الجنائية عنها أمام محاكم دولة قطر. 

مادة ( 20 ) تسري في شأن من أتم السابعة ولم يبلغ السادسة عشر من عمره، الأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون الأحداث. ولا يجوز الحكم بعقوبة الإعدام على من لم يبلغ الثامنة عشر من عمره، وقت ارتكابه الجريمة. 


*الباب الثالث :الجريمة*

*الفصل الأول :أنواع الجرائم*

مادة ( 21 ) الجرائم ثلاثة أنواع:- الجنايات، والجنح، والمخالفات. ويحدد نوع الجريمة وفقاً للحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لها في القانون. 

مادة ( 22 ) الجنايات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس الذي يزيد على ثلاث سنوات. ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة الحبس المحكوم بها في الجنايات عن ثلاث سنوات ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 23 ) الجنح هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي تزيد على ألف ريال، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 


مادة ( 24 ) المخالفات هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف ريال. 

مادة ( 25 ) لا يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا استبدلت المحكمة بالعقوبة المقررة لها عقوبة من نوع أخف، سواء أكان لأعذار قانونية أو لظروف مخففة، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 


*الفصل الثانى :أركان الجريمة*

أولا الركن المادى الجريمة التامة 
مادة ( 26 ) يتكون الركن المادي للجريمة من نشاط إجرامي بارتكاب فعل أو امتناع عن فعل، متى كان هذا الفعل أو الإمتناع مجرماً قانوناً 


مادة ( 27 ) لا يسأل الشخص عن جريمة لم تكن نتيجة لنشاطه الإجرامي، غير أنه يسأل عن الجريمة ولو كان قد أسهم مع نشاطه الإجرامي في إحداثها سبب آخر سابق أو معاصر أو لاحق عليه، متى كان هذا السبب متوقعاً أو محتملاً وفقاً للسير العادي للأمور. وأما إذا كان هذا السبب وحده كافياً لإحداث نتيجة الجريمة، فلا يسأل الشخص في هذه الحالة إلا عن الفعل الذي ارتكبه. 

الشروع مادة ( 28 ) الشروع هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة، إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لسبب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيه. ولا يعتبر شروعأ في جناية أو جنحة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها، ولا الأعمال التحضيرية لها، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 29 ) يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب جناية بالعقوبات التالية، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك:- 1- الحبس المؤبد، إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الإعدام. 2- الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة ولا تقل عن خمس سنوات، إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الحبس المؤبد. 3- الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر للجريمة التامة، إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هى الحبس. 

مادة ( 30 ) يحدد القانون الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها، وعقوبة هذا الشروع. 

مادة ( 31 ) تسري على الشروع الأحكام الخاصة بالعقوبات الفرعية المقررة للجريمة التامة. 

ثانيا الركن المعنوى مادة ( 32 ) يتكون الركن المعنوي للجريمة من العمد أو الخطأ. يتوفر العمد باتجاه إرادة الجاني إلى ارتكاب فعل أو امتناع عن فعل، بقصد إحداث النتيجة التي يعاقب عليها القانون بسبب خطأ الجاني، سواء كان هذا الخطأ بسبب الإهمال أو عدم الإنتباه أو عدم الإحتياط أو الطيش أو الرعونة أو عدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح. ويسأل الجاني عن الجريمة سواء ارتكبها عمداً أم خطأ، ما لم يشترط القانون توفر العمد صراحة. 

مادة ( 33 ) يتحقق تجاوز القصد الجنائي عندما تتجه إرادة الجاني إلى إحداث نتيجة أقل جسامة فتتحقق نتيجة أخرى أشد جسامة لم تتجه إليها إرادته. 

مادة ( 34 ) لا يعد الجهل بالقانون عذراً. ولا يعد الجهل بالنص المنشىء للجريمة، أو التفسير الخاطىء له، مانعاً من توفر القصد الجنائي. 

مادة ( 35 ) لا يعتد بالباعث على ارتكاب الجريمة، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 36 ) إذا ارتكب الفعل تحت تأثير غلط في الوقائع، تحددت مسؤلية الجاني على أساس الوقائع التي اعتقد وجودها، إذا كان من شأنها أن تنفي مسؤليته أو تخففها، بشرط أن يكون اعتقاده قائماً على أسباب معقولة. وإذا كان الغلط الذي جعل الجاني يعتقد عدم مسؤليته ناشئاً عن إهماله أو عدم احتياطه، يسأل عن جريمة غير عمدية، إذا كان القانون يعاقب على الفعل باعتباره كذلك. 

مادة ( 37 ) فيما عدا الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة، يكون الشخص الاعتباري مسؤولاً جنائياً عن الجرائم التي يرتكبها ممثلوه أو مديروه أو وكلائه لحسابه أو باسمه، ولا يجوز الحكم عليه بغير الغرامة وما يتناسب من العقوبات الفرعية المقررة قانوناً، فإذا كان القانون يقرر للجريمة عقوبة أصلية غير الغرامة، اقتصرت العقوبة على الغرامة التي لا يزيد حدها الأقصى على خمسمائة ألف ريال. ولا يمنع ذلك من معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة شخصيياً بالعقوبة المقررة لها فى القانون. 


*الفصل الثالث:المشاركة الإجرامية*

مادة ( 38 ) يعد فاعلاً للجريمة كل من:- 1- ارتكبها وحده أو مع غيره. 2- أتى عمداً فعلاً من الأفعال المكونة للجريمة، إذا كانت تتكون من جملة أفعال. 3- صدرت منه أفعال مساعدة على ارتكاب الجريمة وكان حاضراً أثناء تنفيذها. 4- سخر غيره بأي وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسئول عنها جنائياً لأي سبب. 

مادة ( 39 ) يعد شريكاً في الجريمة كل من:- 1- حرض غيره على ارتكاب الفعل المكون لها، إذا كان هذا الفعل قد وقع بناءً على هذا التحريض. 2- اتفق مع غيره على ارتكابها، فوقعت بناءً على هذا الإتفاق. 3- أعطى الفاعل سلاحاً أو آلات أو أى شيء آخر مما استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمه بها، أو ساعده بأي طريقة أخرى في الأفعال المجهزة أو المسهلة أو المتممة لارتكابها. 

مادة ( 40 ) من اشترك في جريمة عوقب بعقوبتها، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

مادة ( 41 ) إذا كان أحد الشركاء غير معاقب لسبب من أسباب الإباحة، أو لإنتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة به، فلا يستفيد من ذلك بقية الشركاء. 

مادة ( 42 ) إذا توفرت في الجريمة ظروف مادية، من شأنها تشديد العقوبة أو تخفيفها، فتسري على كل من ساهم في ارتكابها، فاعلاً كان أم شريكاً،علم بها أم لم يعلم. فإذا توفرت ظروف خاصة بالفاعل تقتضي تغيير وصف الجريمة، فلا تسري على غير من تعلقت به إلا إذا كان عالماً بها. أما ما عدا ذلك من الظروف فلا يتعدى أثرها شخص من تعلقت به، سواء أكانت ظروفاً مشددة أم مخففة. 

مادة ( 43 ) إذا توفرت أعذار شخصية معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له في حق أحد المساهمين في الجريمة، فاعلاً كان أم شريكاً، فلا يتعدى أثرها إلى غير من تعلقت به. وتسري الأعذار المادية المعفية من العقاب أو المخففة له في حق كل من ساهم في ارتكاب الجريمة، فاعلاً كان أم شريكا. 

مادة ( 44 ) إذا تغير وصف الجريمة أو العقوبة باعتبار قصد الفاعل أو علمه بظروفها عوقب من ساهم في الجريمة، فاعلاً كان أم شريكاً، بحسب قصده أو علمه. 

مادة ( 45 ) يعاقب من ساهم في الجريمة، فاعلاً كان أم شريكاً، بعقوبة الجريمة التي وقعت فعلاً ولو كانت غير التي قصد ارتكابها، متى كانت الجريمة التي وقعت نتيجة محتملة لأفعال المساهمة التي حصلت منه. 

مادة ( 46 ) 1- إذا اتفق شخصان أو أكثر على ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة، واتخذوا العدة لذلك على وجه لا يتوقع معه أن يعدلوا عما اتفقوا عليه، يعد كل منهم مسئولاً عن اتفاق جنائي، ولو لم تقع الجريمة موضوع الإتفاق. 2- يعاقب على الإتفاق الجنائي بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة موضوع الاتفاق هي الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد. أما إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة أقل من ذلك، فتكون عقوبة الاتفاق الجنائي الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ربع مدة الحبس المقررة للجريمة، أو الغرامة التي لا يزيد مقدارها على ربع الغرامة المقررة، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 3- يعفى من العقوبات المقررة في هذه المادة كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة بوجود اتفاق جنائي، وبمن اشتركوا فيه، قبل وقوع أي جناية أو جنحة، وقبل قيام تلك السلطات بالتحقيق مع أولئك الجناة، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد قيام تلك السلطات المختصة بذلك، فلا يعفى من العقاب إلا إذا كان الإبلاغ قد أدى فعلاً إلى ضبط أي من الجناة. 


*الباب الرابع:أسباب الإباحة*

مادة ( 47 ) لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل بنية سليمة، استعمالاً لحق مقرر بمقتضى الشريعة الإسلامية أو القانون، وفي نطاق هذا الحق.ويعتبر استعمالاً للحق:- 1- ممارسة الأعمال الطبية متى تمت، طبقاً للأصول العلمية المتعارف عليها في المهن الطبية المرخص بها، وبرضا المريض أو من ينوب عنه، صراحة أو ضمناً، أو إذا كان التدخل الطبي ضرورياً في الحالات العاجلة التي تقتضي ذلك، أو كان المريض في ظروف تجعله لا يستطيع التعبير عن إرادته وكان من المتعذر الحصول في الوقت المناسب على رضا من ينوب عنه. 2- أعمال العنف التي تقع أثناء ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية في الحدود المقررة للعب، ومع مراعاة قواعد الحذر والحيطة. 3- أعمال العنف التي تقع على من ارتكب جريمة متلبساً بها، بقصد ضبطه، وذلك بالقدر اللازم لهذا الغرض. 4- ما يقع من الخصوم من طعن في بعضهم أثناء الدفاع الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام جهات التحقيق أو القضاء في الحدود التي يستلزمها ذلك الدفاع. 

مادة ( 48 ) لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من موظف عام في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين:- 1- تنفيذ أمر رئيس تجب عليه طاعته، أو اعتقد أنها واجبة عليه. 2- تنفيذ القوانين، أو الاعتقاد بحسن نية، أن تنفيذها من اختصاصه. وفي جميع الأحوال يجب على الموظف أن يثبت أنه لم يرتكب الفعل إلا بعد التثبت و التحري، وأنه كان يعتقد مشروعيته، وأن اعتقاده كان مبنياً على أسباب معقولة. 

مادة ( 49 ) لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل استعمالاُ لحق الدفاع الشرعي. ويقوم حق الدفاع الشرعي إذا توفرت الشروط الأتية:- 1- إذا واجه المدافع خطراً حالاً من جريمة على نفسه أو ماله أو نفس غيره أو ماله، أو اعتقد قيام هذا الخطر، وكان اعتقاده مبنياً على أسباب معقولة. 2- أن يتعذر على المدافع الإلتجاء إلى السلطة العامة في الوقت المناسب لاتقاء الخطر. 3- ألا يكون أمام المدافع وسيلة أخرى لدفع الخطر. 4- أن يكون الفعل لازماً لدفع الإعتداء، ومتناسباً معه. 

مادة ( 50 ) لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي القتل عمداً، إلا إذا أريد به دفع أحد الأمور الآتية:- 1- فعل يخشى أن يحدث عند وفاة أو جراح بليغة، إذا كان لهذه الخشية أسباب معقولة. 2- مواقعة أنثى كرهاً، أو هتك عرض أي شخص بالقوة. 3- اختطاف إنسان. 4- جنايات الحريق أو الإتلاف أو السرقة. 5- الدخول ليلاً في منزل مسكون أو في أحد ملحقاته.

----------

